# Pioggia di bombe sull'Ucraina, da Kiev a Leopoli.



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2022)

Putin reagisce militarmente all'esplosione del ponte di Crimea, dopo che gli americani stessi hanno scaricato la responsabilità agli 007 ucraini, attraverso il New York Times.

Pioggia di bombe sulla capitale Kiev, anche vicinissime agli uffici di Zelensky. Colpite molte infrastrutture critiche.
Bombe anche su altre città, come Dnipro e Leopoli .

Medvedev: "La risposta della Russia all' atto terroristico compiuto dallo Stato fallito dell'Ucraina colpendo il ponte di Crimea è la distruzione diretta dei terroristi".

Zelensky agli abitanti di Kiev: "Scappate nei rifugi. Stanno cercando di distruggerci e spazzarci via dalla faccia della terra."


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2022)

La Russia fino ad oggi ha scherzato. In ogni caso, azzi loro (russoucraini). Pensiamo a noi...


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Per il momento, si segnala un parco giochi distrutto ed un ponte pedonale. Circola la notizia della sede della Sbu (servizi segreti ucraini) colpita, ma non ci sono ancora conferme.


----------



## Albijol (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin reagisce militarmente all'esplosione del ponte di Crimea, dopo che gli americani stessi hanno scaricato la responsabilità agli 007 ucraini, attraverso il New York Times.
> 
> Pioggia di bombe sulla capitale Kiev, anche vicinissime agli uffici di Zelensky. Colpite molte infrastrutture critiche.
> Bombe anche su altre città, come Dnipro e Leopoli .
> ...



Ricordo quell'analista che disse a marzo "La Russia sta finendo i missili"


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

le conseguenze degli imbecilli che esultavano per un ponte lesionato e già ripartito...
peccato non siano loro a prendere le bombe in testa ma altri che non c'entrano niente


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ricordo quell'analista che disse a marzo "La Russia sta finendo i missili"


Non credo sia propriamente inesatto, questa tipologia di missili sono stati lanciati da sottomarini a Sebastopoli, dubito fortemente che avendo missili da terra in quantità non li usino per difendere le città assediate.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ricordo quell'analista che disse a marzo "La Russia sta finendo i missili"


ahahahahaha

Sicuramente gente che non ha MAI lavorato in vita sua.

E aggravante, che non capisce nemmeno da dove gli arrivano i soldi, evidentemente.

Se c'è in giro un sacco di gente che vive senza fare nulla di concreto, dovrebbe chiedersi perchè puo' permettersi di farlo.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Russia fino ad oggi ha scherzato. In ogni caso, azzi loro (russoucraini). Pensiamo a noi...



A quanto pare hanno scherzato anche sul default, ci hanno fatto credere che sarebbero morti di stenti già a marzo.

Intanto noi andiamo in recessione e dobbiamo inventare nuove forme di cottura degli alimenti.

Gli scherzi della vita. Ma è tutto per il nostro bene, eh, è un'opportunità, come con il Covid.

Maledetti.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

le ambasciate occidentali sono i primi cagasotto, stanno scappando di nuovo da Kiev

forse non hanno bene inteso che la Russia può colpire ogni punto dell'Ucraina...inutile che vanno a Leopoli


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le ambasciate occidentali sono i primi cagasotto, stanno scappando di nuovo da Kiev
> 
> forse non hanno bene inteso che la Russia può colpire ogni punto dell'Ucraina...inutile che vanno a Leopoli


Le ambasciate sono il posto più sicuro tra l'altro, se mirano quelle i missili finiscono a 10km


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

L'ucraina è tornata ad accusare l'Iran per la fornitura dei *droni giocattolo* alla Russia 

Solo l'ugraina può ricevere in dono millemila armi, non scherziamo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2022)

Senza un compromesso che dia qualcosa anche ai "cattivi", è ovvio che qualcuno prima o poi verrà raso al suolo.

I social (e quel che è peggio molti governi) continuano a fare il tifo come in un film degli Avengers, ma il mondo non funziona così. Sveglia.


----------



## Simo98 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Questa guerra e conseguenze si trascineranno per anni, vedrete
Quelli come Putin vanno fermati subito, non svegliarsi a danno ormai fatto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Ottobre 2022)

ste caspita di elezioni usa quando sono per quanto tempo ancora sta pantomima deve continuare
pantomima che costa vite innocenti di gente a cui frega meno di zero chi gestisca il potere


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questa guerra e conseguenze si trascineranno per anni, vedrete
> Quelli come Putin vanno fermati subito, non svegliarsi a danno ormai fatto



Si concordo, se si inizia a chiudere un occhio non sai dove vai a finire.
Meglio prevenire che curare.

Non si può dare una pacca sulla spalla e "amici come prima", anche solo per aver tirato in ballo armi nucleari.
Pessimo, davvero pessimo precedente, lo si capirà in futuro (forse)

Spero umanamente crepino meno innocenti possibili, ma anche radessero al suolo l'intera Ucraina, l' importante è che poi finisca li.
E' importante questo.

Se decidono di distruggere tutto non si possono fermare in alcun modo, ma che se la sudino almeno.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza un compromesso che dia qualcosa anche ai "cattivi", è ovvio che qualcuno prima o poi verrà raso al suolo.
> 
> I social (e quel che è peggio molti governi) continuano a fare il tifo come in un film degli Avengers, ma il mondo non funziona così. Sveglia.


Situazione che sembra impossibile possa essere risolta.
Da un lato un qualche compromesso sembra condizione necessaria, dall’altro il compromesso significherebbe legittimare il fatto che uno Stato possa svegliarsi un giorno, invadere militarmente un altro e annettere territori con la forza armata. 
Anche con una destituzione di Putin e la salita al potere di un “moderato”, la Russia non potrebbe ritirarsi in buon ordine come se nulla fosse perché sarebbe un’umiliazione che creerebbe le basi per la formazione di una corrente interna di gente più invasata di Putin.
Da non sottovalutare neanche il fatto che sono state date armi anche a gruppi militari/paramilitari di nazionalisti ucraini, che potrebbero sfuggire dal controllo del burattinaio statunitense(come già successo in passato ad altre latitudini).
Un bel casino.


----------



## Stex (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin reagisce militarmente all'esplosione del ponte di Crimea, dopo che gli americani stessi hanno scaricato la responsabilità agli 007 ucraini, attraverso il New York Times.
> 
> Pioggia di bombe sulla capitale Kiev, anche vicinissime agli uffici di Zelensky. Colpite molte infrastrutture critiche.
> Bombe anche su altre città, come Dnipro e Leopoli .
> ...


bho, sto guadando le webcam e mi pare tutto abbastanza tranquillo


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Se fai esplodere, in maniera vergognosa, un ponte, di certo non ti puoi aspettare baci e carezze. Sono fiero del mio intuito, in ogni caso, in quanto già pensai fin dall'inizio di quanto pagliaccio fosse Zelecoso, al costo di prendermi rimproveri. Anzi, forse mi sbaglio, è proprio un folle criminale. Il rimbambito in USA a furia di manovrare il giocattolino, ora se l'è lasciato sfuggire di mano.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Tutto normale, Putin doveva vendere qualcosa ai falchi dopo il colossale fallimento del ponte di Kerch (e a chi fa il furbo pensando che la viabilità sia ripresa in modo minimamente soddisfacente consiglio di informarsi meglio...) e non potendo ricorrere a nucleari o armi chimiche (su queste ultime non metterei la mano sul fuoco però) ha optato per il bombardamento terrorista sulle principali città.
Speriamo che la NATO ne approfitti per dargli ATACMS e carri armati, così sta pratica la chiudiamo entro marzo e quando i russi saranno stati cacciati oltre confine si potrà trattare con serietà sullo stato della Crimea e del donbass.
Quelli capiscono solo le legnate sui denti, bisogna continuare così


----------



## __king george__ (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza un compromesso che dia qualcosa anche ai "cattivi", è ovvio che qualcuno prima o poi verrà raso al suolo.
> 
> I social (e quel che è peggio molti governi) continuano a fare il tifo come in un film degli Avengers, ma il mondo non funziona così. Sveglia.


considerando quello che hanno fatto e che continuano a fare credo che puoi levalre tranquillamente le virgolette

non so chi sono i buoni ma non ci sono dubbi su chi siano i cattivi


----------



## __king george__ (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se fai esplodere, in maniera vergognosa, un ponte, di certo non ti puoi aspettare baci e carezze. Sono fiero del mio intuito, in ogni caso, in quanto già pensai fin dall'inizio di quanto pagliaccio fosse Zelecoso, al costo di prendermi rimproveri. Anzi, forse mi sbaglio, è proprio un folle criminale. Il rimbambito in USA a furia di manovrare il giocattolino, ora se l'è lasciato sfuggire di mano.


se invadi un paese con i carri armati uccidi stupri e torturi senza motivo persone che non ti hanno fatto nulla non ti puoi aspettare baci e carezze altro che il ponte


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se invadi un paese con i carri armati uccidi stupri e torturi senza motivo persone che non ti hanno fatto nulla non ti puoi aspettare baci e carezze altro che il ponte


Se tu fai esplodere un ponte, provocando 3 morti, non puoi fare la morale a nessuno. Sei colpevole anche tu.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se fai esplodere, in maniera vergognosa, un ponte, di certo non ti puoi aspettare baci e carezze. Sono fiero del mio intuito, in ogni caso, in quanto già pensai fin dall'inizio di quanto pagliaccio fosse Zelecoso, al costo di prendermi rimproveri. Anzi, forse mi sbaglio, è proprio un folle criminale. Il rimbambito in USA a furia di manovrare il giocattolino, ora se l'è lasciato sfuggire di mano.


ah beh giusto, tu mi invadi, bombardi, compi eccidi di civili, stupri di donne, deporatazioni ed è vergognoso (!!!) signore mio che io faccia saltare un ponte da cui il nemico invasore fa passare carri e munizioni


----------



## __king george__ (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se tu fai esplodere un ponte, provocando 3 morti, non puoi fare la morale a nessuno. Sei colpevole anche tu.


se te mi dai 100 coltellate e io ti tiro un pugno non è proprio la stessa cosa

io a dire il pensavo pensavo che avrebbero fatto piu terrorismo proprio in russia...ma si vede che con gli aiuti occidentali non hanno sentito il bisogno (almeno per ora)


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ah beh giusto, tu mi invadi, bombardi, compi eccidi di civili, stupri di donne, deporatazioni ed è vergognoso (!!!) signore mio che io faccia saltare un ponte da cui il nemico invasore fa passare carri e munizioni


Anche se facendo esplodere quel ponte provochi i morti di persone innocenti?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ah beh giusto, tu mi invadi, bombardi, compi eccidi di civili, stupri di donne, deporatazioni ed è vergognoso (!!!) signore mio che io faccia saltare un ponte *da cui il nemico invasore fa passare carri e munizioni*



Armi, carri e munizioni che il nemico doveva terminare a marzo......ah no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se tu fai esplodere un ponte, provocando 3 morti, non puoi fare la morale a nessuno. Sei colpevole anche tu.



Quel dannato ponte è un'infrastruttura STRATEGICA utilizzata anche per scopi MILITARI e punto simbolico e tattico cardine di un'OCCUPAZIONE ILLEGITTIMA di un territorio che per in diritto internazionale è UCRAINO.
Quindi è un obiettivo militare LEGITTIMO. 
La sua distruzione infatti è un grosso problema per la logistica dell'invasione russa.

Bombardare una città densamente popolata in modo indiscriminato (e prima che tiriate fuori la solita storia: SI, anche gli americani lo hanno fatto diverse volte, e guarda un po': hanno sbagliato anche loro!) è un atto di TERRORISMO e non è una condotta accettabile secondo le convenzioni di guerra, alla pari di torturare o uccidere indiscriminatamente civili e/o prigionieri.

Così, per fare un po' di chiarezza ed evitare paragoni impropri.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quel dannato ponte è un'infrastruttura STRATEGICA utilizzata anche per scopi MILITARI e punto simbolico e tattico cardine di un'OCCUPAZIONE ILLEGITTIMA di un territorio che per in diritto internazionale è UCRAINO.
> Quindi è un obiettivo militare LEGITTIMO.
> La sua distruzione infatti è un grosso problema per la logistica dell'invasione russa.
> 
> ...


E vediamo quale sarà la strategia. 

Forse migliaia di morti ucraini in più per aver fatto ancora di più incavolare Putin...Vedrete.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quel dannato ponte è un'infrastruttura STRATEGICA utilizzata anche per scopi MILITARI e punto simbolico e tattico cardine di un'OCCUPAZIONE ILLEGITTIMA di un territorio che per in diritto internazionale è UCRAINO.
> Quindi è un obiettivo militare LEGITTIMO.
> La sua distruzione infatti è un grosso problema per la logistica dell'invasione russa.
> 
> ...



Ah ma quindi se ripensiamo alle malefatte dei nazisti azov e a quello che facevano ai russofoni, ora sono in parità?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tutto normale, Putin doveva vendere qualcosa ai falchi dopo il colossale fallimento del ponte di Kerch (e a chi fa il furbo pensando che la viabilità sia ripresa in modo minimamente soddisfacente consiglio di informarsi meglio...) e non potendo ricorrere a nucleari o armi chimiche (su queste ultime non metterei la mano sul fuoco però) ha optato per il bombardamento terrorista sulle principali città.
> Speriamo che la NATO ne approfitti per dargli ATACMS e carri armati, così sta pratica la chiudiamo entro marzo e quando i russi saranno stati cacciati oltre confine si potrà trattare con serietà sullo stato della Crimea e del donbass.
> Quelli capiscono solo le legnate sui denti, bisogna continuare così


Concordo sull' essere duri, ma la fai troppo facile sui missili a lunga gittata

Non porterebbe a nulla di buono.

La strategia corretta è quella di oggi, armare fino ai denti gli ucraini ma solo a scopo difensivo, è abbastanza per infliggere perdite pesanti alla malsana idea di Mady Vlady.

Missili che arrivano a 300 km non servono veramente a nulla all' Ucraina, se non a peggiorare il conflitto fino a limiti non del tutto prevedibili.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quel dannato ponte è un'infrastruttura STRATEGICA utilizzata anche per scopi MILITARI e punto simbolico e tattico cardine di un'OCCUPAZIONE ILLEGITTIMA di un territorio che per in diritto internazionale è UCRAINO.
> Quindi è un obiettivo militare LEGITTIMO.
> La sua distruzione infatti è un grosso problema per la logistica dell'invasione russa.


Esatto. Aggiungo che è stato fatto di notte, quindi riducendo al minimo i rischi di cosiddetti danni collaterali. In questa azione hanno rispettato alla lettera il diritto internazionale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah ma quindi se ripensiamo alle malefatte dei nazisti azov e a quello che facevano ai russofoni, ora sono in parità?



Un corpo paramilitare non è espressione diretta della volontà politica di uno stato.
Se la Wagner combina porcherie in Ciad, Libia, Siria etc ha poco senso prendersela con la Russia, esattamente come ha poco senso prendersela con l'Ucraina se un corpo paramilitare come Azov fa delle schifezze.
Sono milizie, operano per i fatti loro e hanno amplissima autonomia operativa. 
E, per dirne una che non crederete, i componenti della Wagner sono forse addirittura più nazisti (o meglio, legati a quell'immaginario) dei componenti di Azov


----------



## __king george__ (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah ma quindi se ripensiamo alle malefatte dei nazisti azov e a quello che facevano ai russofoni, ora sono in parità?


ma non c'entra nulla...quelle sono cose interne,,,se in italia abusassimo dei marocchini non è che il marocco ci può invadere con i carri armati..ma che discorso è

saremmo colpevoli e dovremmo risponderne ma in altri modi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un corpo paramilitare non è espressione diretta della volontà politica di uno stato.
> Se la Wagner combina porcherie in Ciad, Libia, Siria etc ha poco senso prendersela con la Russia, esattamente come *ha poco senso prendersela con l'Ucraina se un corpo paramilitare come Azov fa delle schifezze.*
> Sono milizie, operano per i fatti loro e hanno amplissima autonomia operativa.
> E, per dirne una che non crederete, i componenti della Wagner sono forse addirittura più nazisti (o meglio, legati a quell'immaginario) dei componenti di Azov



È la stessa identica cosa, quelli della Wagner avranno anche ampissima autonomia, ma sempre dalla russia sono manovrati.
Stesso discorso per quelli di azov, con l'aggravante che questi operavano/operano direttamente su territorio ucraino.
Se un gruppo paramilitare compie massacri, torture, omicidi nel tuo stato, tu (governo) rimani immobile a guardare?
Allora o sei colione o sei colluso


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> È la stessa identica cosa, quelli della Wagner avranno anche ampissima autonomia, ma sempre dalla russia sono manovrati.
> Stesso discorso per quelli di azov, con l'aggravante che questi operavano/operano direttamente su territorio ucraino.
> Se un gruppo paramilitare compie massacri, torture, omicidi nel tuo stato, tu (governo) rimani immobile a guardare?
> Allora o sei colione o sei colluso



Le PMC sono fatte apposta per liberare gli stati dalle responsabilità della loro condotta secondo il diritto internazionale.
Poi grazie che a livello morale parliamo di porcate, ma c'è un motivo se esistono.
Tra l'altro al Cremlino odiano la Wagner e Prigozhin esattamente come a Kiev odiano Azov, semplicemente ricorrono ai loro servizi per necessità.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma non c'entra nulla...quelle sono cose interne,,,se in italia abusassimo dei marocchini non è che il marocco ci può invadere con i carri armati..ma che discorso è
> 
> saremmo colpevoli e dovremmo risponderne ma in altri modi



La situazione geopolitica in quell'area è totalmente differente e lo sai bene, non puoi fare questo paragone dai.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma non c'entra nulla...quelle sono cose interne,,,se in italia abusassimo dei marocchini non è che il marocco ci può invadere con i carri armati..ma che discorso è
> 
> saremmo colpevoli e dovremmo risponderne ma in altri modi


Esatto, argomento noiosissimo quello delle minoranze.

Come a qualunque straniero in Italia direi "se non ti trovi bene, fuori dalle palle", vale lo stesso ovunque.

Capisco la gente abbia una vita, ma se in Ucraina ti ritieni essere all' inferno, ti fai 20 chilometri e torni in Russia.

Erroneamente semplifico, ma più o meno è cosi.


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Io in tutto questo non riesco a capire l'utilità di buttare missili sottomarini per distruggere un parco giochi e un ponte pedonale.

Il ponte di Crimea ha una valenza strategica fondamentale, ma buttare giù un parco giochi che vantaggi da, a parte rischiare di far incazzare gli usa ancora di più? L unica spiegazione che mi do è quella provocatoria, questi russi vogliono prolungare il conflitto all'infinito.


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se invadi un paese con i carri armati uccidi stupri e torturi senza motivo persone che non ti hanno fatto nulla non ti puoi aspettare baci e carezze altro che il ponte


Che poi detta tutta i militari russi hanno le loro navi, la distruzione del ponte è un colpo diretto agli abitanti della Crimea, ha giustificazione militare che però Zelensky ha rifiutato non parlando di necessità di colpire il ponte per rallentare i rifornimenti ma ha blaterato di ponte illegale esternando il suo odio per quelli che ritiene suoi cittadini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Qua si continua a mettere sullo stesso piano le azioni di uno stato invaso che cerca di mandare via l'invasione agendo su strutture strategiche e vendette che si manifestano lanciando missili a lungo raggio verso città piene di civili.

Poi gli stessi che giustificano azioni criminali del genere se l'Ucraina lanciasse un petardo su Rostov griderebbero allo scandalo e all'escalation.

Se gli Ucraini venissero dotati di missili a lungo raggio (sono contrario) per rispondere pan per focaccia sarebbe un atto mostruoso verso la III Guerra mondiale. I Russi che ce li hanno e li lanciano di notte sui condomini di civili colpendoli mentre la gente dorme è una ovvia manifestazione della "potenza Russa" a cui bisogan genuflettersi e cedere.

Per me sono le ultime prepotenze di un bullo che ha capito che quello che pestava sta andando in palestra e sta mettendo su muscoli e tra un pò si gira e gli fa un bucciolo così.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Io in tutto questo non riesco a capire l'utilità di buttare missili sottomarini per distruggere un parco giochi e un ponte pedonale.
> 
> Il ponte di Crimea ha una valenza strategica fondamentale, ma buttare giù un parco giochi che vantaggi da, a parte rischiare di far incazzare gli usa ancora di più? L unica spiegazione che mi do è quella provocatoria, questi russi vogliono prolungare il conflitto all'infinito.


Ma va, è solo "terrorismo psicologico"

La Russia se volesse, potrebbe radere tutto al suolo.

Non serve una laurea in fisica dei quanti, se sei cento volte più armato del tuo avversario lo puoi fare.
Non porta a nulla nel concreto, ma puoi farlo e vuoi ricordarlo al tuo avversario.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Qua si continua a mettere sullo stesso piano le azioni di uno stato invaso che cerca di mandare via l'invasione agendo su strutture strategiche e vendette che si manifestano lanciando missili a lungo raggio verso città piene di civili.
> 
> Poi gli stessi che giustificano azioni criminali del genere se l'Ucraina lanciasse un petardo su Rostov griderebbero allo scandalo e all'escalation.
> 
> ...



Gli ATACMS non verrebbero usati per colpire la mainland russa (seppur sarebbe una rappresaglia perfettamente legittima a norma di diritto internazionale) 
Servono piu che altro per centrare infrastrutture strategiche in Crimea con piu precisione e facendo più danni, gli HIMARS non bastano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Qua si continua a mettere sullo stesso piano le azioni di uno stato invaso che cerca di mandare via l'invasione agendo su strutture strategiche e vendette che si manifestano lanciando missili a lungo raggio verso città piene di civili.



Ti sbagli, si cerca di mettere sullo stesso piano due nazioni criminali.
Solo che una da criminale l'avete (non si sa per quale motivo) trasformata in santa, l'altra criminale era e criminale è rimasta.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

Ma la Russia non aveva armi vecchie del 1900? Non le aveva finite? Non aveva soldati? Ecco qui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, argomento noiosissimo quello delle minoranze.
> 
> Come a qualunque straniero in Italia direi "se non ti trovi bene, fuori dalle palle", vale lo stesso ovunque.
> 
> ...


Di base se tu invadi con i carri armati uno stato straniero (Crimea 2014) e finanzi e fomenti la rivolta della popolazione filoRussa che vive li vicino al luogo dell'invasione, qualche forma di repressione e la devi aspettare.

Come se L'Austria invadesse con i carri Armati il Friuli Venezia Giulia facendo molti morti e repressioni degli italiani e poi fomentasse i filo Austriaci in Trentino Alto Adige, incitandoli alla rivolta. Normale che l'Italia o qualche italiano agisca in modo repressivo.

Vuoi risolverla? Fai una conferenza di pace in cui venga riconosciuto che il Friuli diventa Austriaco e vattene dal Friuli chiedendo garanzia per i filo Austriaci in trentino.

Invadere il trentino e già che ci sei la Lombardia e il Veneto tirando missili sui condomini a Torino, Milano, Bologna e Roma è un atteggiamento terroristico ingiustificabile.

Ero contrario, ma è ora di valutare la fornitura di missili a lungo raggio a Kiev.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli ATACMS non verrebbero usati per colpire la mainland russa (seppur sarebbe una rappresaglia perfettamente legittima a norma di diritto internazionale)
> Servono piu che altro per centrare infrastrutture strategiche in Crimea con piu precisione e facendo più danni, gli HIMARS non bastano.



Non avrebbe alcun senso, arrivi dove devi arrivare con missili a lungo raggio.

Ma la Russia a quel punto non avrebbe remore a distruggere Kiev, ad esempio.

L' Ucraina vuole solo difendersi, non vuole mica conquistare la Russia.

Per sparare quattro missili su di loro, deve trovarsi tutto disintegrato?
Non ha alcun senso.

Per me, va bene come si sta facendo.
Armarli fino ai denti per difendersi, non per andare a oltre, che non servirebbe a nulla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma la Russia non aveva armi vecchie del 1900? Non le aveva finite? Non aveva soldati? Ecco qui.


Certo che lanciare missili sui civili è una bella manifestazione di forza....

Sono alla cannissima del Gas, ormai sparano ai panettieri da lontano, perchè con i soldati non riescono più a confrontarsi, preferiscono far scappar ele truppe perchè lasciarle sul posto significa rifornire il nemico.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli ATACMS non verrebbero usati per colpire la mainland russa (seppur sarebbe una rappresaglia perfettamente legittima a norma di diritto internazionale)
> Servono piu che altro per centrare infrastrutture strategiche in Crimea con piu precisione e facendo più danni, gli HIMARS non bastano.


Si sulla carta, poi però tecnicamente possono lanciarli dove vogliono quelli che nei fatti li utilizzano. Vista la tensione in essere, meglio non alimentarla ancora con questi ATACMS, visto che la Russia è dall’inizio guerra che dice che li vedrebbe come escalation del conflitto. Questo ovviamente non vuol dire accettare i bombardamenti, ma andare avanti con quello che si ha senza che la Russia non si metta troppo in mezzo.


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va, è solo "terrorismo psicologico"
> 
> La Russia se volesse, potrebbe radere tutto al suolo.
> 
> ...


Lo posso comprendere, anche se non sono sicuro sul "cento volte" (e non è JDT, ma più analisti russi e indipendenti) visto che in un mese si sono ridicolizzati al mondo intero. Ma a che pro? La Nato ha cento volte le tue armi, vuoi farla intervenire a tutti i costi? Ha mandato in vacca settant'anni di pace europea perchè è incapace di prendere una minoranza e rispedirla a casa propria? 

Non riesco a trovare una risposta diversa dal "Putin vuole la guerra nmw" tanto ha violato ogni norma convenzionale e non, allora fornisci di tutto all'Ucraina e ci liberiamo di questo cancro una volta per tutte, tanto finchè stai "buono" i russi continuano ad esagerare.

E bada bene, personalmente giustificavo anche l'intervento russo in Donbass e Lugansk, ma poi ha piaciuto letteralmente fuori dal vaso.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Lo posso comprendere, anche se non sono sicuro sul "cento volte" (e non è JDT, ma più analisti russi e indipendenti) visto che in un mese si sono ridicolizzati al mondo intero. Ma a che pro? La Nato ha cento volte le tue armi, vuoi farla intervenire a tutti i costi? Ha mandato in vacca settant'anni di pace europea perchè è incapace di prendere una minoranza e rispedirla a casa propria?
> 
> Non riesco a trovare una risposta diversa dal "Putin vuole la guerra nmw" tanto ha violato ogni norma convenzionale e non, allora fornisci di tutto all'Ucraina e ci liberiamo di questo cancro una volta per tutte, tanto finchè stai "buono" i russi continuano ad esagerare.
> 
> E bada bene, personalmente giustificavo anche l'intervento russo in Donbass e Lugansk, ma poi ha piaciuto letteralmente fuori dal vaso.


La questione è molto semplice:

- Putin vorrebbe vedere un occidente che non tira più le fila del mondo ( purtroppo per noi)

Questo è solo l' inizio, ma se si affatica abbastanza la Russia in questa bega in Ucraina, potrebbe pure finire qua senza ulteriori problemi.

Quella russa è sicuramente una manovra pensata e ragionata, e hanno valutato che chissenegfrega delle conseguenze, volevano sconquassare il mondo e l' hanno fatto, e ottengono pure proseliti da quelli che vorrebbe ridimensionare, quindi si sta addirittura fomentando.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, si cerca di mettere sullo stesso piano due nazioni criminali.
> Solo che una da criminale l'avete (non si sa per quale motivo) trasformata in santa, l'altra criminale era e criminale è rimasta.


Questo è il tema focale di questa guerra: l’ipocrisia!
Regna l’ipocrisia più assoluta ormai. Una nazione non democratica, criminale e lontana da tutto quello che siamo, è stata santificata come se fossero tutti senza macchia. Che poi non dovessero essere attaccati dalla Russia non ci piove, ma ammettere che fanno schifo non credo sia difficile.
E la cosa più ipocrita, orma sbattuta in faccia alla luce del sole, è che ci sono morti di serie a e morti di serie b, guerre di serie a e guerre di serie b. Esiste solo lucraina, il resto non conta.
Ci sono anche criminali di serie a e criminali di serie b…perché?


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Di base se tu invadi con i carri armati uno stato straniero (Crimea 2014) e finanzi e fomenti la rivolta della popolazione filoRussa che vive li vicino al luogo dell'invasione, qualche forma di repressione e la devi aspettare.
> 
> Come se L'Austria invadesse con i carri Armati il Friuli Venezia Giulia facendo molti morti e repressioni degli italiani e poi fomentasse i filo Austriaci in Trentino Alto Adige, incitandoli alla rivolta. Normale che l'Italia o qualche italiano agisca in modo repressivo.
> 
> ...


Quello che stai dicendo è gravissimo: quindi giustifichi le efferatezze lucraine del 2014? I 40 cristiani filo russi bruciati vivi ad Odessa?
Ormai proprio avete gettato la maschera eh..


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque dopo oggi lo spazio politico europeo si è completamente chiuso per chiunque fosse anche minimamente pro russo (e qualcuno, raramente, tirava fuori anche opinioni sensate)
Da oggi in poi, non esisterà alternativa alla narrazione pro-ucraina, ho già visto parecchi che prima erano "neutrali" (si legge pro russi) prendere le distanze sui media e sui social.
Stavolta putin si è proprio messo il cappio al collo da solo.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Certo che lanciare missili sui civili è una bella manifestazione di forza....
> 
> Sono alla cannissima del Gas, ormai sparano ai panettieri da lontano, perchè con i soldati non riescono più a confrontarsi, preferiscono far scappar ele truppe perchè lasciarle sul posto significa rifornire il nemico.



Infatti la Russia fino ad oggi aveva limitato i danni. Non ha fatto come facciamo noi di solito che bombardiamo qualsiasi anima viva. Vedersi i documentari della guerra in Jugoslavia, Iraq.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Infatti la Russia fino ad oggi aveva limitato i danni. Non ha fatto come facciamo noi di solito che bombardiamo qualsiasi anima viva. Vedersi i documentari della guerra in Jugoslavia, Iraq.


Ma no dai, gli americani sono santi non lo farebbero mai


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è il tema focale di questa guerra: l’ipocrisia!
> Regna l’ipocrisia più assoluta ormai. Una nazione non democratica, criminale e lontana da tutto quello che siamo, è stata santificata come se fossero tutti senza macchia. Che poi non dovessero essere attaccati dalla Russia non ci piove, ma ammettere che fanno schifo non credo sia difficile.
> E la cosa più ipocrita, orma sbattuta in faccia alla luce del sole, è che ci sono morti di serie a e morti di serie b, guerre di serie a e guerre di serie b. Esiste solo lucraina, il resto non conta.
> Ci sono anche criminali di serie a e criminali di serie b…perché?



Infatti, come ampiamente previsto, non ho ricevuto risposta 
Del resto, come dici anche tu, hanno ormai gettato la maschera.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo oggi lo spazio politico europeo si è completamente chiuso per chiunque fosse anche minimamente pro russo (e qualcuno, raramente, tirava fuori anche opinioni sensate)
> Da oggi in poi, non esisterà alternativa alla narrazione pro-ucraina, ho già visto parecchi che prima erano "neutrali" (si legge pro russi) prendere le distanze sui media e sui social.
> Stavolta putin si è proprio messo il cappio al collo da solo.


addirittura
perchè è la prima volta che succede ?
hanno già colpito ad ovest fuori dalle zone di occupazionesia infrastrutture sia civili, non vedo alcuna novità francamente
e sicuramente se l'aspettavano anche gli ucraini che però hanno intercettato appena metà dei missili...


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> addirittura
> perchè è la prima volta che succede ?
> hanno già colpito ad ovest fuori dalle zone di occupazionesia infrastrutture sia civili, non vedo alcuna novità francamente
> e sicuramente se l'aspettavano anche gli ucraini che però hanno intercettato appena metà dei missili...



Mai con questa magnitudine, mai su così tanti centri abitati contemporaneamente.
C'è un prima e un dopo oggi in questa guerra.
Ma vedrete cosa succederà in Russia nelle prossime settimane, è pieno di cellule terroristiche che aspettano solo un cenno per rendere il favore. 
Ah, e sto sentendo anche che Lukashenko ora vorrebbe intervenire... sai che fine gli fanno fare a Minsk se si azzarda?


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

Vorrei ricordare a tutti che questi siamo noi.... dei macellai che fanno morire 500 mila bambini per una bugia mondiale di colin powell. Putin è stato un agnellino a confronto, che ha sempre torto ovviamente per cio che ha fatto. Ma non mi scandalizza affatto visto chi siamo noi.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=319787460033495


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti, come ampiamente previsto, non ho ricevuto risposta
> Del resto, come dici anche tu, hanno ormai gettato la maschera.


Beh siamo arrivati a giustificare i crimini della lucraina del 2014…


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La questione è molto semplice:
> 
> - Putin vorrebbe vedere un occidente che non tira più le fila del mondo ( purtroppo per noi)
> 
> ...


Si, ma per vedere questo occidente finito si è perso il suo migliore alleato, si è messo a collaborare con i cinesi con cui ha fortissime tensioni geopolitiche, solo per poter dire al mondo "hey guarda, ci sono anche io!". Non so di che razza di persone si è circondato, ma questo è un piano che, nella migliore delle ipotesi, fa acqua da tutte le parti.

I proseliti non li "ha", sono semplicemente persone invidiose di quello che gli USA sono stati capaci di creare.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mai con questa magnitudine, mai su così tanti centri abitati contemporaneamente.
> C'è un prima e un dopo oggi in questa guerra.
> Ma vedrete cosa succederà in Russia nelle prossime settimane, è pieno di cellule terroristiche che aspettano solo un cenno per rendere il favore.
> Ah, e sto sentendo anche che Lukashenko ora vorrebbe intervenire... sai che fine gli fanno fare a Minsk se si azzarda?


contemporaneamente sì è la prima volta, ma ci vuole poco a trovare i missili arrivati già da mesi altrove ad ovest
sono già arrivati più volte fino a Leopoli e oltre la zona di Kiev a nord-ovest
era previsto ripeto la rappresaglia, tanto che ieri si leggeva in pubblico di aver convocato a Mosca oggi il consiglio di sicurezza russo con Putin per cui non penso discutessero di giochi da tavolo.

queste reazioni di "sorpresa" sono solo eventi social, non certo reazioni di militari e servizi


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che questi siamo noi.... dei macellai che fanno morire 500 mila bambini per una bugia mondiale di colin powell. Putin è stato un agnellino a confronto, che ha sempre torto ovviamente per cio che ha fatto. Ma non mi scandalizza affatto visto chi siamo noi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noi siamo i buoni


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Qua si continua a mettere sullo stesso piano le azioni di uno stato invaso che cerca di mandare via l'invasione agendo su strutture strategiche e vendette che si manifestano lanciando missili a lungo raggio verso città piene di civili.
> 
> Poi gli stessi che giustificano azioni criminali del genere se l'Ucraina lanciasse un petardo su Rostov griderebbero allo scandalo e all'escalation.
> 
> ...


Hanno lanciato qualcosina contro Belgorod che sarebbe stata un'ottima mossa dato che lì colpisce i russi senza danneggiare il proprio territorio e inoltre è un fronte sguarnito che prenderebbe di sorpresa i russi con tanto di ricatto "Ridateci Kherson e la Crimea e noi vi restituiamo Belgorod". Ma nei fatti l'invasione si inserisce dentro una guerra civile e il russo Zelensky è soprattutto in guerra con i suoi concittadini,il suo obiettivo è sterminare i filorussi e sa bene che scacciare i russi e basta non servirebbe nulla perché all'indomani della ritirata russa avrebbe milioni di piantagrane nel suo territorio.
Basterebbe togliere la sacralità delle cartine geografiche, in Africa ne muoiono a milioni per rispettare i confini coloniali e l'Ucraina è una specie di Somalia in territorio europeo, una roba che la vecchia Jugoslavia era etnicamente omogenea al confronto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> HoEsatto, argomento noiosissimo quello delle minoranze.
> Mi
> Come a qualunque straniero in Italia direi "se non ti trovi bene, fuori dalle palle", vale lo stesso ovunque.
> 
> ...


e triste.. veramente triste vedere questo dato
cioè più si va avanti e più prende corpo ipocrisia..
Questo commento è il voltagabbana

Cioè dov'è sta il sacrosanto diritto di difendere la propria casa !? La propria patria al costo della vita che collegavate agli ucraini? adesso viene fuori che questi se non si dovevano fare massacrare dovevano scappare in Russia?? Abbandonare le loro terre, perché un fantoccio messo dall'America ha deciso così!? ipocrisia pura ! Soprattutto per l esempio degli stranieri in casa nostra.. peccato che loro non sono né stranieri ne vittime indifese! Perché hanno deciso di difendersi fin da subito!


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto parte il toto-rappresaglia 

Io credo che gli ucraini cercheranno di far saltare in aria Kadyrov modello Carrero Blanco


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto parte il toto-rappresaglia
> 
> Io credo che gli ucraini cercheranno di far saltare in aria Kadyrov modello Carrero Blanco


Ma non credo che uccidere Kadyrhov sia un bene per gli ucraini. Per me faranno qualcosa di grosso in Bielorussia se scende ufficiosamente in campo, per il resto continueranno ad avanzare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quello che stai dicendo è gravissimo: quindi giustifichi le efferatezze lucraine del 2014? I 40 cristiani filo russi bruciati vivi ad Odessa?
> Ormai proprio avete gettato la maschera eh..


Ma la piantate di girare la frittata come vi pare?

Ho detto che giustifico 40 persone bruciate vive? E dove?

Ho detto che se tu commetti atti illegali, violenti, istighi a rivolta e violenza, inneschi un meccanismo che provoca reazioni.

La via principale per non fare tutto ciò è usare diplomazia e dialogo invece di carri armati e spie, cosa invece che la Russia fa da anni nella zona.


----------



## Snake (10 Ottobre 2022)

il parco giochi per bambini noto obbiettivo strategico militare


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che uccidere Kadyrhov sia un bene per gli ucraini. Per me faranno qualcosa di grosso in Bielorussia se scende ufficiosamente in campo, per il resto continueranno ad avanzare.



In bielorussia ho diversi contatti che ho formato ai tempi delle proteste.
Mi dicono tutti la stessa cosa: se l'esercito dovesse essere impiegato in ucraina, ci sarebbe un ammutinamento generale e il regime cadrebbe quasi istantaneamente.
Il regime questo lo sa e infatti non credo che Lukashenko impegnerà nulla più di qualche manipolo di squadracce a lui personalmente fedeli nel conflitto.
Senza contare che l'esercito Bielorusso al momento è probabilmente uno dei peggiori d'europa a livello di armamenti, se la gioca con quello Albanese, Macedone e Moldavo. 
Pure i paesi baltici stanno messi meglio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Infatti la Russia fino ad oggi aveva limitato i danni. Non ha fatto come facciamo noi di solito che bombardiamo qualsiasi anima viva. Vedersi i documentari della guerra in Jugoslavia, Iraq.


Aveva limitato i danni vai a dirlo in giro a Mariupol una volta che sarà liberata.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma la piantate di girare la frittata come vi pare?
> 
> Ho detto che giustifico 40 persone bruciate vive? E dove?
> 
> ...


Nessuna cosa che vuoi tu giustifica i crimini l’ucraino. MAI. Mi spiace. MAI


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

mi fa ridere che hanno da mesi sanzionato la Bielorussia e ora UE dice di astenersi dalla guerra
le sanzioni preventive hanno fatto...


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Kadyrov su telegram:*

*"Ora sono soddisfatto al cento per cento del modo in cui l'operazione militare speciale si sta conducendo
Ti avevamo avvertito, Zelensky, che la Russia non aveva ancora iniziato. 
Smettila di lamentarti come una feccia. 
È meglio che scappi prima di essere colpito.*
*Scappa.
Scappa, Zelensky, scappa"*


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e triste.. veramente triste vedere questo dato
> cioè più si va avanti e più prende corpo ipocrisia..
> Questo commento è il voltagabbana
> 
> Cioè dov'è sta il sacrosanto diritto di difendere la propria casa !? La propria patria al costo della vita che collegavate agli ucraini? adesso viene fuori che questi se non si dovevano fare massacrare dovevano scappare in Russia?? Abbandonare le loro terre, perché un fantoccio messo dall'America ha deciso così!? ipocrisia pura ! Soprattutto per l esempio degli stranieri in casa nostra.. peccato che loro non sono né stranieri ne vittime indifese! Perché hanno deciso di difendersi fin da subito!


Non ho pietà per queste cose.

Metterei Salvini su una ruspa domani stesso, e lo manderei ad arare i campi ROM seduta stante, anche fossero qui da generazioni.

Io non dico di fare del male a nessuno in Ucraina, ma per Dio, se hai paura di essere sterminato nel Donbass, ci metterei 3 secondi di orologio a spostarmi ad est di 30 chilometri e andare dove son ben voluto, in Russia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho pietà per queste cose.
> 
> Metterei Salvini su una ruspa domani stesso, e lo manderei ad arare i campi ROM seduta stante, anche fossero qui da generazioni.
> 
> Io non dico di fare del male a nessuno in Ucraina, ma per Dio, se hai paura di essere sterminato nel Donbass, ci metterei 3 secondi di orologio a spostarmi ad est di 30 chilometri e andare dove son ben voluto, in Russia



Quindi se domani un testa di c decidesse di dividere in due l'Italia (il sogno dei leghisti  ) e cacciare via, torturare, ammazzare i "terroni", questi ultimi, magari presenti al nord da generazioni, dovrebbero lasciare case, risparmi, terreni, averi, insomma, perdere tutto e scappare al sud senza fiatare?
Stai dicendo più o meno questo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto il cocainomane ORDINA e gli altri ubbidiscono  
L'ugraino ha preteso una riunione del g7, e riunione del g7 sia!
Borrell: in Ugraina in arrivo altri aiuti militari dall'UE 
​


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi se domani un testa di c decidesse di dividere in due l'Italia (il sogno dei leghisti  ) e cacciare via, torturare, ammazzare i "terroni", questi ultimi, magari presenti al nord da generazioni, dovrebbero lasciare case, risparmi, terreni, averi, insomma, perdere tutto e scappare al sud senza fiatare?
> Stai dicendo più o meno questo?


Ho scritto in Italiano.

Non farei del male a nessuno gratuitamente, ma se questi del Donbass si sentivano vessati, prendevano e se ne andavano.

Ma per puro spirito di sopravvivenza, non penso che Putin gli stia facendo un favore radendo al suolo tutto no?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho pietà per queste cose.
> 
> Metterei Salvini su una ruspa domani stesso, e lo manderei ad arare i campi ROM seduta stante, anche fossero qui da generazioni.
> 
> Io non dico di fare del male a nessuno in Ucraina, ma per Dio, se hai paura di essere sterminato nel Donbass, ci metterei 3 secondi di orologio a spostarmi ad est di 30 chilometri e andare dove son ben voluto, in Russia


Ok quindi oltre il fatto della pietà
che non ho ben capito
confermi che per gli ucraini del Dombass
non vale la stessa retorica del " difendere la propria terra a qualsiasi costo" io lo considero sempre ipocrisia.. aggiungo che questo l'hanno fatto esclusivamente per provocare i russi e urlare all'invasione ai primi aiuti seri da parte loro.. dopo anni di gridi a vuoto .. 

e fidatevi che anche fossero scappati
quelli là dello zio Sam avrebbero trovato un'altra provocazioni per i nuovi cattivi di turno..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho scritto in Italiano.
> 
> Non farei del male a nessuno gratuitamente, ma *se questi del Donbass si sentivano vessati, prendevano e se ne andavano.*
> 
> Ma per puro spirito di sopravvivenza, non penso che Putin gli stia facendo un favore radendo al suolo tutto no?



Anche io scrivo in italiano, credo.
E ripeto: tu lasceresti tutti i tuoi beni e averi, scappando dalla TUA terra per trasferirti (e ricominciare praticamente da 0, zero totale) in un'altra nazione?

Occhio perchè allora questo discorso può essere rigirato anche per i civili ucraini


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho scritto in Italiano.
> 
> Non farei del male a nessuno gratuitamente, ma se *questi del Donbass si sentivano vessati, prendevano e se ne andavano.*
> 
> Ma per puro spirito di sopravvivenza, non penso che Putin gli stia facendo un favore radendo al suolo tutto no?


infatti dal 2014 sono milioni ad essersi trasferiti in Russia, ma non è che tutti possano permettersi di lasciare le proprie case e partire
il referendum sarebbe stato a favore della Russia anche prima dell'invasione e con tutti gli osservatori internazionali del mondo, visto che dall'altra parte hai degli ottusi che non ti concedono neanche una moderata indipendenza e ti tagliano l'assistenza di base con l'ex presidente che dichiarò fossero cittadini ucraini di Serie B

per chi fa finta di non leggere tra le righe, a Kiev non rivogliono il Donbass perchè sono solidali con la popolazione che ci vive anzi sono ben lieti di continuare a mandare bombe casuali ogni tot. minuti a Donetsk e altrove
ovviamente i benpensanti sui social non si "sorprendono" di questi bombardamenti, anche perchè li ignorano...
Kiev rivuole le regioni perchè sono luoghi produttivi dal punto di vista industriale...

lo stesso Zelensky ha detto prima dell'invasione che gli abitanti del Donbass non sono degni di considerazione se non parteggiano per le politiche di Kiev, lo trovate tranquillamente in rete.


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin reagisce militarmente all'esplosione del ponte di Crimea, dopo che gli americani stessi hanno scaricato la responsabilità agli 007 ucraini, attraverso il New York Times.
> 
> Pioggia di bombe sulla capitale Kiev, anche vicinissime agli uffici di Zelensky. Colpite molte infrastrutture critiche.
> Bombe anche su altre città, come Dnipro e Leopoli .
> ...


In questo caso, in questo caso, c’è tantissima responsabilità di Zelenksky


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto il cocainomane ORDINA e gli altri ubbidiscono
> L'ugraino ha preteso una riunione del g7, e riunione del g7 sia!
> Borrell: in Ugraina in arrivo altri aiuti militari dall'UE
> ​


Decidiamoci però, chi è che comanda ? Gli Usa (cani guerrafondai), Zelensky (il cocainomane), o la UE (quei porci) ? Perchè qui si cambiano le linee di comando, c'è il rischio che a cambiare di continuo chi comanda ci si ritrovi ad avere 200 missili che vengono intercettati o che buttano giù un parco giochi (obiettivo militare).


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*il capo ufficio di Zelensky ha cancellato un post social a mezzogiorno, ma ormai migliaia di persone l'avevano già letto
minacciava di conseguenze Lukashenko in caso di soldati inviati*


ogni tanto anche il beppe grillo ucraino floppa sul suo campo: i mass media


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Decidiamoci però, chi è che comanda ? Gli Usa (cani guerrafondai), Zelensky (il cocainomane), o la UE (quei porci) ? Perchè qui si cambiano le linee di comando, c'è il rischio che a cambiare di continuo chi comanda ci si ritrovi ad avere 200 missili che vengono intercettati o che buttano giù un parco giochi (obiettivo militare).



USA>GB and commonwealth>Zelensky>Giappone/Sud Corea>UE>Italy


----------



## Raryof (10 Ottobre 2022)

Penso sia arrivato il momento di far saltare in aria Zelecoso, ormai non ci sono più dubbi, il conflitto ha preso una piega talmente stupida che fa sorridere vedere un tizio simile comandare a bacchetta una banda di prezzolati che "lavorano" a favore di propaganda buonista bellica, nonostante ormai sia puro e semplice finanziamento di una guerra non di difesa ma di attacco, visto che quel cocraino ha già detto di non voler usare la via diplomatica, si sente il mondo sotto i piedi, noi in teoria dovremmo provare a cercare una via diplomatica per uscire dal conflitto e non prendere più parte all'invio di armi, seppur poche in confronto agli speculatori veri di questa guerra.
E bombe dall'alto siano, ma quel pirla deve saltare in modo che venga a mancare l'appoggio, ormai si è capito, è guerra baztarda, può finire una volta venuti a mancare i riferimenti "buoni" e una volta capito che non ci sarà nessuna soluzione diplomatica, forse arriverà una volta che sarà saltato il fantoccio americano, messo lì apposta per creare le condizioni giuste.


----------



## Victorss (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se tu fai esplodere un ponte, provocando 3 morti, non puoi fare la morale a nessuno. Sei colpevole anche tu.


Il ponte di kerch è un obbiettivo militare strategico. Per chi non se ne fosse accorto c è una guerra in corso. Sveglia.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Il ponte di kerch è un obbiettivo militare strategico. Per chi non se ne fosse accorto c è una guerra in corso. Sveglia.


Guerra iniziata nel 2014, da parte dei nazisti ucraini. Certo che lo so.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il capo ufficio di Zelensky ha cancellato un post social a mezzogiorno, ma ormai migliaia di persone l'avevano già letto
> minacciava di conseguenze Lukashenko in caso di soldati inviati*
> 
> 
> ogni tanto anche il beppe grillo ucraino floppa sul suo campo: i mass media



Bisogna togliere i social a questi dementi.
Oggi piangono, però ieri ridevano e creavano francobolli con l'immagine del ponte bruciato.
Manco fosse frutto del loro ingegno


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> USA>GB and commonwealth>Zelensky>Giappone/Sud Corea>UE>Italy


Hai dimenticato polacchi e lettoni, quelli vanno menzionati a parte, sono pure nazisti acclarati  .


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho scritto in Italiano.
> 
> Non farei del male a nessuno gratuitamente, ma se questi del Donbass si sentivano vessati, prendevano e se ne andavano.
> 
> Ma per puro spirito di sopravvivenza, non penso che Putin gli stia facendo un favore radendo al suolo tutto no?


Non penso sia un discorso molto sensato questo


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

comunque queste rivelazioni della cia che sia stata l'ucraina a uccidere dugina e ad aver fatto l'attentato al ponte mi fanno pensare che forse zelecoso si stia allargando troppo rispetto agli ordini impartiti dagli usa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> comunque queste rivelazioni della cia che sia stata l'ucraina a uccidere dugina e ad aver fatto l'attentato al ponte mi fanno pensare che forse zelecoso si stia allargando troppo rispetto agli ordini impartiti dagli usa.



Per me lo stanno mollando, è da qualche settimana che lo penso.
Avranno avuto qualche sondaggio negativo per le midterm in relazione alla guerra.


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Penso sia arrivato il momento di far saltare in aria Zelecoso, ormai non ci sono più dubbi, il conflitto ha preso una piega talmente stupida che fa sorridere vedere un tizio simile comandare a bacchetta una banda di prezzolati che "lavorano" a favore di propaganda buonista bellica, nonostante ormai sia puro e semplice finanziamento di una guerra non di difesa ma di attacco, visto che quel cocraino ha già detto di non voler usare la via diplomatica, si sente il mondo sotto i piedi, noi in teoria dovremmo provare a cercare una via diplomatica per uscire dal conflitto e non prendere più parte all'invio di armi, seppur poche in confronto agli speculatori veri di questa guerra.
> E bombe dall'alto siano, ma quel pirla deve saltare in modo che venga a mancare l'appoggio, ormai si è capito, è guerra baztarda, può finire una volta venuti a mancare i riferimenti "buoni" e una volta capito che non ci sarà nessuna soluzione diplomatica, forse arriverà una volta che sarà saltato il fantoccio americano, messo lì apposta per creare le condizioni giuste.



è più semplice far saltare i russi, zelensky è roba usa, è intoccabile.

Vista la precisione dei missili, basta dire che un paio sono partiti male e sono arrivati al Cremlino  . Tanto, sarebbe comunque colpa degli usa, un motivo lo troviamo.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> comunque *queste rivelazioni della cia che sia stata l'ucraina a uccidere dugina *e ad aver fatto l'attentato al ponte mi fanno pensare che forse zelecoso si stia allargando troppo rispetto agli ordini impartiti dagli usa.


È notizia che l'assassino di Dugina è stato fatto senza il consenso degli USA, ma è stato pianificato esclusivamente dal governo Ucraino. E la cosa, ovviamente, non è piaciuta alla Casa Bianca che sta incominciando a non sopportare Zelensky. E, secondo me, proprio per questo motivo Biden, come la stessa UE, stanno aprendo un "minimo" alla diplomazia.


----------



## Raryof (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il capo ufficio di Zelensky ha cancellato un post social a mezzogiorno, ma ormai migliaia di persone l'avevano già letto
> minacciava di conseguenze Lukashenko in caso di soldati inviati*
> 
> 
> ogni tanto anche il beppe grillo ucraino floppa sul suo campo: i mass media


Ahahaha oh comunque è davvero folle 'sta cosa, un nazista ucraino con dietro tutto l'occidente che lo finanzia, è praticamente Gesù in terra ahahah mi fa scompisciare 'sta cosa, il tutto per una guerra geopolitica che finisce non appena lo avranno mandato dall'altra parte del cielo (poi voglio vedere come la Nato approccerà ad una guerra di aggressione vera nei confronti della Russia o dell'Ucraina!?!?!?).
Sono davvero curioso di capire quante saranno le atomiche di ritorno nel caso si arrivasse alla fase 2, la liberazione dell'Ucraina dell'eroe Zelecoso, sono davvero curioso.. ah no aspettate, non ci sono soldi? è tutto macerie? allora un bel tavolo di pace.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È notizia che l'assassino di Dugina è stato fatto senza il consenso degli USA, ma è stato pianificato esclusivamente dal governo Ucraino. E la cosa, ovviamente, non è piaciuta alla Casa Bianca che sta incominciando a non sopportare Zelensky. E, secondo me, proprio per questo motivo Biden, come la stessa UE, stanno aprendo un "minimo" alla diplomazia.


Stessa cosa per il ponte di Crimea. Cosa decisa esclusivamente dagli Ucraini.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me lo stanno mollando, è da qualche settimana che lo penso.
> Avranno avuto qualche sondaggio negativo per le midterm in relazione alla guerra.


Dopo le midterm, "rivoluzioni colorateh" (made in USA) in Ucraina per far fuori Zelensky?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le midterm, "rivoluzioni colorateh" (made in USA) in Ucraina per far fuori Zelensky?



Se viene meno l'appoggio USA, o quantomeno si affievolisce, Zelensky è uomo morto dopo pochi minuti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se viene meno l'appoggio USA, o quantomeno si affievolisce, Zelensky è uomo morto dopo pochi minuti.


Raid USA, spacciato per filo-russo, pronto ad ammazzarlo. Tutto è possibile.

Parlavo delle rivoluzioni, perchè quello era il loro metodo in Ucraina fino a pochi anni fa, ma visto il contesto, è più probabile l'opzione detta da te.


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa per il ponte di Crimea. Cosa decisa esclusivamente dagli Ucraini.


Putin ha detto che sono stati gli inglesi, io tendo a credere a quello che dice. La Truss poi non vede l'ora di tirare l'atomica, è risaputo.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*partito socialista bulgaro chiede di indagare dopo le notizie secondo cui il carico contenente l'esplosivo per il ponte di Crimea sarebbe partito dalla Bulgaria*


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Putin ha detto che sono stati gli inglesi, io tendo a credere a quello che dice. La Truss poi non vede l'ora di tirare l'atomica, è risaputo.


credo ti sei confuso con il gasdotto in mare.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Putin ha detto che sono stati *gli inglesi, io tendo a credere a quello che dice. La Truss poi non vede l'ora di tirare l'atomica, è risaputo.*


Tutti "leader" burattini che stanno perdendo la brocca a furia di leccare il sedere agli USA e questi ultimi, ora, se ne stanno accorgendo.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche io scrivo in italiano, credo.
> E ripeto: tu lasceresti tutti i tuoi beni e averi, scappando dalla TUA terra per trasferirti (e ricominciare praticamente da 0, zero totale) in un'altra nazione?
> 
> Occhio perchè allora questo discorso può essere rigirato anche per i civili ucraini


Che c' entra l' esempio che mi hai fatto dell' Italia prima?

Ti sembra ragionevole, che visto che gli ucraini trattano male gli altri ucraini nel Donbass, subentri un' altro stato a radere al suolo tutto?

Cavolo, sembri un BOT di qualche hacker russo

Ancora un po' e pur di trovare il modo di difendere un' azione sconsiderata da parte di Putin, mi direte che è legittimo radere al suolo l' Ucraina intera e pure lanciare qualche atomica qua e là pur di difendere le minoranze del Donbass.

Continuo a sentire che bisogna sbattersene le palle dell' Ucraina ( e ci sta) , ma almeno non si usi la motivazione degli abitanti del Donbass.

Non frega nulla dell' Ucraina, ma interessa del Donbass?

Dai su, è un cortocircuito.

Chiunque LEGITTIMAMENTE ritenga che l' Ucraina vada abbandonata al proprio destino, non può poi dirmi "eh ma gli abitanti del Donbass????? "


----------



## Raryof (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È notizia che l'assassino di Dugina è stato fatto senza il consenso degli USA, ma è stato pianificato esclusivamente dal governo Ucraino. E la cosa, ovviamente, non è piaciuta alla Casa Bianca che sta incominciando a non sopportare Zelensky. E, secondo me, proprio per questo motivo Biden, come la stessa UE, stanno aprendo un "minimo" alla diplomazia.


Ma guardate che la conseguenza dell'appoggio illimitato è proprio questa, non c'è nulla di anormale, sono cose che si possono prevedere facilmente, alla fine basterebbe davvero poco per far terminare il tutto, senza un vincitore, con un paese senza più governo militare o un fantoccio al comando, dentro un paese di mezzo, neutrale, tipo Serbia e chiaramente senza essere dentro Nato o robe simili, senza più avere una guerriglia infinita nelle zone di confine, dopo la guerra è difficile che rimanga una guerriglia, ma lì sono le teste naziste al comando, chi dà la spinta per provocare morti di civili o irritazione, una volta cacciati ci sarà una situazione differente da quella che abbiamo visto, cucinata a fuoco lento per provocare la Russia e provocare ciò che abbiamo visto, la guerra indiretta dell'occidente al nemico utile, anche se l'obbiettivo non è lui, è un altro, la Cina, per fare in modo che il bambocciame Ue non rimanga in buoni rapporti nè con la Russia né con la Cina, con cui i rapporti c'erano sempre stati, adesso che la guerra geopolitica è finita, l'obbiettivo è stato raggiunto, cioè stiamo vedendo un mondo meno russificato, soprattutto l'Ue, gli altri ovviamente tutti neutrali, si dovranno attendere quei mesi prima di vedere la fine di Zelecoso che rimane un pagliaccio utile, in preda a manie di protagonismo e grandezza infinite, prevedibile, ma non vincerà nulla, lui ha perso in partenza, è il cranio ucraino che salterà per ultimo, prima le consuete macerie.


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> credo ti sei confuso con il gasdotto in mare.


No, l'unica cosa è che non è stata dichiarata da Putin, c'erano dichiarazioni su tass e aif, ora cancellate. Peccato, avrebbe fatto comodo buttare pure gli inglesi nel calderone.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Cortocircuito twitter: in risposta a #Putinwarcriminal lanciato #Zelenskywarcriminal e in poco tempo già supera i retweet di 2.000 profili rispetto al primo appello (5.500 vs 7.400)*


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutti "leader" burattini che stanno perdendo la brocca a furia di leccare il sedere agli USA e questi ultimi, ora, se ne stanno accorgendo.


Speriamo rinsavisca anche la Meloni, per ora si è dichiarata deliberatamente pro-ucraina e pro-usa, ma per me cambierà come hanno fatto tutti, da Macron a Scholz, pure Lukhaschenko l'ha capita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Ancora il solito schieramento a favore dei russi anche a seguito di bombardamenti indiscriminato di civili di notte, nelle loro case, sparando nel mucchio da 300 km?

Con che coraggio si mantiene una posizione pro Russa al riguardo?

Leggo i post e non capisco come si stia rigirando la frittata consistente in tiro un missile in una città piena di civili e uccido decine di persone, uomini, donne e bambini che magari dormivano a casa loro a 500km dal fronte, con "Cattivo Zelensky, tutta colpa sua e i poveri filorussi del Donbass".


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> USA>GB and commonwealth>Zelensky>Giappone/Sud Corea>UE>Italy


Hai dimenticato Erdocoso prima dell'Ue


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che c' entra l' esempio che mi hai fatto dell' Italia prima?
> 
> Ti sembra ragionevole, che visto che gli ucraini trattano male gli altri ucraini nel Donbass, subentri un' altro stato a radere al suolo tutto?
> 
> ...



Veramente non ho giustificato proprio niente, tanto è vero che l'esempio degli abitanti del donbass l'avete fatto voi qualche pagina fa e io ho preso la palla al balzo per farvi notare il vostro cortocircuito, tutto qui.

Poi lo sanno anche i sassi che la motivazione della guerra non è per il donbass, ma che questo è servito esclusivamente come pretesto.
Per il resto, vorrei farti notare che per 5-6 anni gli abitanti del donbass sono stati abbandonati al proprio destino 

Quindi a me,detto proprio sinceramente, *da bot del cremlino (  )*, non me ne può fregar proprio niente dell'ucraina (così come della russia, mongolia, cina, coree e tutto il lerciume orientale)
La mia idea è la stessa avuta fin da febbraio: caxxi loro, basta che non ci buttino in mezzo.


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Mosca: “Raid in Ucraina, obiettivi raggiunti”
“Gli obiettivi degli attacchi di precisione in Ucraina sono stati raggiunti”: lo afferma il ministero della Difesa russo, secondo la Tass.*

Clamorosa gaffe del Cremlino, che ha utilizzato un numero imprecisato di missili di precisione per buttare giù un parco giochi, dichiarandosi obiettivo militare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato Erdocoso prima dell'Ue



Verissimo, Erdocane sono indeciso se collocarlo prima o dopo Zelesky.
probabilmente prima della fine della guerra avrà guadagnato anche qualche posizione


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> comunque queste rivelazioni della cia che sia stata l'ucraina a uccidere dugina e ad aver fatto l'attentato al ponte mi fanno pensare che forse zelecoso si stia allargando troppo rispetto agli ordini impartiti dagli usa.


lo pensavo fino a ieri, poi mi sono venute in mente le elezioni, e magari diventa pura campagna elettorale...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Verissimo, Erdocane sono indeciso se collocarlo prima o dopo Zelesky.
> probabilmente prima della fine della guerra avrà guadagnato anche qualche posizione


secondo me pure sopra GB


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov su telegram:*
> 
> *"Ora sono soddisfatto al cento per cento del modo in cui l'operazione militare speciale si sta conducendo
> Ti avevamo avvertito, Zelensky, che la Russia non aveva ancora iniziato.
> ...



Mi piacerebbe vedere Kadyrov vs Zelesnky su un ring ahahaha

Match senza regole, senza antidoping e bamba ai due angoli


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partito socialista bulgaro chiede di indagare dopo le notizie secondo cui il carico contenente l'esplosivo per il ponte di Crimea sarebbe partito dalla Bulgaria*


Notizia clamorosa se fosse vera.

Vuol dire che quell'esplosivo gli ha girato per tutto il paese senza il minimo controllo, visto che poi è arrivato dalla Russia su camion russo. Gli ucraini possono entrare a proprio piacimento, visti i controlli nulli. Tra l'altro, in un obiettivo dichiarato ai quattro venti. Sempre peggio questo paese..grazie della segnalazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe vedere Kadyrov vs Zelesnky su un ring ahahaha
> 
> Match senza regole, senza antidoping e bamba ai due angoli



Il cocaiman, grazie al suo passato da ballerina, nei primi minuti potrebbe sfiancare kadyrov a suon di grand jetè e piroette


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa se fosse vera.
> 
> Vuol dire che quell'esplosivo gli ha girato per tutto il paese senza il minimo controllo, visto che poi è arrivato dalla Russia su camion russo. Gli ucraini possono entrare a proprio piacimento, visti i controlli nulli. Tra l'altro, in un obiettivo dichiarato ai quattro venti. Sempre peggio questo paese..grazie della segnalazione.


parlano di un carico partito dalla Bulgaria via mare fino al porto di Poti in Armenia, poi attraverso l'Armenia e la Georgia viaggio per finire alla Russia.

la Bulgaria è nella NATO quindi sarebbe un'altra falla atlantica e gli ucraini ben ramificati con dei complici in giro


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> parlano di un carico partito dalla Bulgaria via mare fino al porto di Poti in Armenia, poi attraverso l'Armenia e la Georgia viaggio per finire alla Russia.
> 
> la Bulgaria è nella NATO quindi sarebbe un'altra falla atlantica e gli ucraini ben ramificati con dei complici in giro



Non mi stupirei più di nulla, dopo che è venuto fuori che mezzo dipartimento Nato in Italia si trombava quella spia russa.


----------



## Victorss (10 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> parlano di un carico partito dalla Bulgaria via mare fino al porto di Poti in Armenia, poi attraverso l'Armenia e la Georgia viaggio per finire alla Russia.
> 
> la Bulgaria è nella NATO quindi sarebbe un'altra falla atlantica e gli ucraini ben ramificati con dei complici in giro


Pazzesco, quindi anche gli alleati del CSTO non hanno controllato, o palesemente non hanno voluto collaborare. Quindi non si tratta solamente di infiltrazioni interne..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È inutile che ci continui a provare, ormai in questi topic i fatti vengono visti sempre e comunque, qualsiasi cosa succeda, da un unica prospettiva.
> Se dai contro ai russi sei filo americano difensore di ogni criminale nazista sul suolo Ucraino e torturatore di poveri filo russi del Donbass.
> Ah e non dimenticare illuso ed inetto perché non riconosci la magnificenza e la potenza dell' esercito più potente e efficente al mondo.
> *Tanto vale prendere posizione estremista e dire che non vedi l ora che la NATO entri in guerra e rada al suolo quella fogna di paese che è la Russia. Almeno dai un po' di soddisfazione generale e possono additarti meglio.*



Almeno sarebbe l'unica cosa COERENTE fatta (e detta) dalla NATO.
Anzi, avrebbero dovuto farlo fin da subito anziché tirare su il teatrino della "non partecipazione alla guerra".

Troppo facile affermare di essere esterni alla guerra quando tra miliardate di $ regalati all'ucraina, miliardate di armi regalate all'ucraina, miliardate di aiuti, informazioni di intelligence, satelliti spia, aerei spia (come quello presente a sigonella), e formazione dei soldati noi ci siamo dentro fino al collo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È inutile che ci continui a provare, ormai in questi topic i fatti vengono visti sempre e comunque, qualsiasi cosa succeda, da un unica prospettiva.
> Se dai contro ai russi sei filo americano difensore di ogni criminale nazista sul suolo Ucraino e torturatore di poveri filo russi del Donbass.
> Ah e non dimenticare illuso ed inetto perché non riconosci la magnificenza e la potenza dell' esercito più potente e efficente al mondo.
> Tanto vale prendere posizione estremista e dire che non vedi l ora che la NATO entri in guerra e rada al suolo quella fogna di paese che è la Russia. Almeno dai un po' di soddisfazione generale e possono additarti meglio.



Ma infatti i russi dovrebbero ringraziare Oppenheimer con i cerini sulla tomba, perchè senza l'invenzione dell'atomica a quest'ora la Russia era stata spianata a zero modello parcheggio.
Lo hanno ammesso indirettamente pure loro, dicendo che le difficoltà sul campo sono dovuto al supporto indiretto NATO.
Figurati con un coinvolgimento diretto... Li si manderebbe all'età della pietra solo col convenzionale e l'aviazione.
Anche stavolta, ringraziate l'atomica perchè senza di essa la guerra sarebbe ben piu praticabile.
San Waltz come sempre aveva ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È inutile che ci continui a provare, ormai in questi topic i fatti vengono visti sempre e comunque, qualsiasi cosa succeda, da un unica prospettiva.
> Se dai contro ai russi sei filo americano difensore di ogni criminale nazista sul suolo Ucraino e torturatore di poveri filo russi del Donbass.
> Ah e non dimenticare illuso ed inetto perché non riconosci la magnificenza e la potenza dell' esercito più potente e efficente al mondo.
> Tanto vale prendere posizione estremista e dire che non vedi l ora che la NATO entri in guerra e rada al suolo quella fogna di paese che è la Russia. Almeno dai un po' di soddisfazione generale e possono additarti meglio.



Non un bel discorso. Alimenta la visione bianco/nera della faccenda, che a mio parere sarebbe da evitare.

Ma ormai è evidente che quanto successo prima di febbraio è completamente da cancellare, non si sa il perché.

Facciamo una cosa, partiamo da oggi, quindi dimmi dove stai schierato e perché. Sempre se ti va.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È inutile che ci continui a provare, ormai in questi topic i fatti vengono visti sempre e comunque, qualsiasi cosa succeda, da un unica prospettiva.
> Se dai contro ai russi sei filo americano difensore di ogni criminale nazista sul suolo Ucraino e torturatore di poveri filo russi del Donbass.
> Ah e non dimenticare illuso ed inetto perché non riconosci la magnificenza e la potenza dell' esercito più potente e efficente al mondo.
> Tanto vale prendere posizione estremista e dire che non vedi l ora che la NATO entri in guerra e rada al suolo quella fogna di paese che è la Russia. Almeno dai un po' di soddisfazione generale e possono additarti meglio.


Non sono d' accordo.

Se critichi un atteggiamento o modo di pensare, fai lo stesso errore se ti metti a dire "non vedo l' ora che la Nato entri in guerra".
A meno che lo pensi davvero.

Ma scriverlo senza pensarlo solo per "odio", non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Io mi fermo a dire che hanno fatto la stima delle vittime in casa statunitense, ecco dove si andrà a parare.. ma si vede che prima vi volete ammalare prima di capire chi ha causato il problema..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me lo stanno mollando, è da qualche settimana che lo penso.
> Avranno avuto qualche sondaggio negativo per le midterm in relazione alla guerra.


Più che altro rischiano di compromettersi troppo in un momento delicato. Il pupazzo cocainomane ha preso troppo potere e non è più facilmente gestibile…


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti i russi dovrebbero ringraziare Oppenheimer con i cerini sulla tomba, perchè senza l'invenzione dell'atomica a quest'ora la Russia era stata spianata a zero modello parcheggio.
> Lo hanno ammesso indirettamente pure loro, dicendo che le difficoltà sul campo sono dovuto al supporto indiretto NATO.
> Figurati con un coinvolgimento diretto... Li si manderebbe all'età della pietra solo col convenzionale e l'aviazione.
> Anche stavolta, ringraziate l'atomica perchè senza di essa la guerra sarebbe ben piu praticabile.
> San Waltz come sempre aveva ragione.


c'è da esaltarsi perchè 30 nazioni NATO più Ucraina, Svezia, Finlandia, Australia, Giappone e forse dimentico qualcuna che ha fornito armi vs Russia riescono a ostacolare Mosca?
poi non è che si limitano al supporto militare, hanno sempre le sanzioni economiche fisse

cosa succederebbe secondo te Francia/Germania/Regno Unito vs tutte quelle nazioni ?
dubito che persino gli Stati Uniti avrebbero vita facile senza usare il massimo della propria forza, come la Russia ora


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è da esaltarsi perchè 30 nazioni NATO più Ucraina, Svezia, Finlandia, Australia, Giappone e forse dimentico qualcuna vs Russia riescono a ostacolare Mosca?
> poi non è che si limitano al supporto militare, hanno sempre le sanzioni economiche fisse
> 
> cosa succederebbe secondo te Francia/Germania/Regno Unito vs tutte quelle nazioni ?



USA vs resto della nato ci spianano in 2 giorni.
Idem vs russia e cina anche da soli.
La differenza tra essere una superpotenza globale, provare ad esserlo senza averne i mezzi (Cina) e illudersi di esserlo perchè si è il principale erede di una superpotenza esplosa e che lo era comunque 40 anni fa (Russia)


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> *Mosca: “Raid in Ucraina, obiettivi raggiunti”
> “Gli obiettivi degli attacchi di precisione in Ucraina sono stati raggiunti”: lo afferma il ministero della Difesa russo, secondo la Tass.*
> 
> Clamorosa gaffe del Cremlino, che ha utilizzato un numero imprecisato di missili di precisione per buttare giù un parco giochi, dichiarandosi obiettivo militare.


Questi sono ridicoli però 
Vivono in un mondo tutto loro…


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> USA vs resto della nato ci spianano in 2 giorni.
> Idem vs russia e cina anche da soli.
> La differenza tra essere una superpotenza globale, provare ad esserlo senza averne i mezzi (Cina) e illudersi di esserlo perchè si è il principale erede di una superpotenza esplosa e che lo era comunque 40 anni fa (Russia)


non penso sia così semplice
innanzitutto togli la Marina americana, perchè la Russia praticamente via mare è tagliata fuori dalla Turchia quindi non usa il suo potenziale marittimo se non la base di Sebastopoli.
poi spiega come muovi milioni di soldati in un altro paese e tanto altro ancora
gli Stati Uniti sono favoriti da avere basi in giro per il mondo, oltre al fatto che spendono molto più degli altri in relazione al PIL


----------



## Raryof (10 Ottobre 2022)

Gli Usa sono semplicemente i protettori dell'interesse finanziariospeculativo, esistono per quello, non si poteva fare in Europa una roba del genere perché siamo popoli diversi, paesi in competizione che si erano fatti una guerra, ora, se tu diventi il barboncino americano (paese artificiale nato dall'immigrazione europea ben voluta per potersi definire un paese bianco e quindi ricco) devi capire che l'interesse finanziario e speculativo può entrare dentro di te, di che interesse parliamo? della moneta e delle politiche interne, non a caso siamo nell'€ che deve gestire, speculando, gli interessi di questi paesi europei incapaci di potersi definire degli stati uniti (non a caso nemmeno abbiamo una lingua comune ma dei derivati di ciò che le nostre culture millenarie hanno prodotto prima di colonizzare il mondo e disperdere il controllo con l'entrata di nuovi protagonisti, nati dopo o ritenuti un tempo non pericolosi, forse anche per una questione somatica, occhi strani, terre lontane..).
Ecco il nostro problema, ma anche l'impero americano finirà, anche se stanno cercando di usarci per assorbire meglio il colpo, la botta e ci sarà sicuramente una sgretolazione dei paesi europei che ritorneranno ad avere una loro sovranità finanziaria quando le politiche buoniste, integraliste, schiave degli interessi speculativi e finanziari si accorgeranno di aver fatto già abbastanza danni riducendo al minimo la competitività degli europei, il loro interesse primario, la loro importanza strategica (che oggi è semplicemente dichiarata come identità vassalla degli interessi speculativi in capo a Washington passando per la grigia Bruxelles).


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è da esaltarsi perchè 30 nazioni NATO più Ucraina, Svezia, Finlandia, Australia, Giappone e forse dimentico qualcuna che ha fornito armi vs Russia riescono a ostacolare Mosca?
> poi non è che si limitano al supporto militare, hanno sempre le sanzioni economiche fisse
> 
> cosa succederebbe secondo te Francia/Germania/Regno Unito vs tutte quelle nazioni ?
> dubito che persino gli Stati Uniti avrebbero vita facile senza usare il massimo della propria forza, come la Russia ora


Beh dai, non è che la Russia si stia dimostrando poi chissà quale grande potenza. Concordo con chi dice che senza atomica sarebbero uno staterello senza ambizioni. Uno scontro con la nato non possono reggerlo. Se poi diciamo che non si stanno impegnando, ci può stare, ma manco la nato sta facendo poi chissà cosa…
Vlad lo psicotico vive in un mondo si stampo urss sconnesso dalla realtà e non ha fatto bene i calcoli…


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*anteprima intervista generale Tricarico, ex capo di Stato maggiore Aeronautica, in onda stasera a Presa Diretta su rai3:*

*"La Nato è stata tradita da alcuni Paesi membri perché non sono state rispettate le regole costitutive della Nato. 
Bisognerebbe vedere le riunioni del Comitato Atlantico. 
Se c'è stata una concertazione vera. 
Io sono sicuro che non ci sia stata

Stoltenberg ha avuto un ruolo negativo in tutta questa vicenda.
Vorrei ricordare che Stoltenberg è solamente autorizzato a guidare le consultazioni, quindi lui può parlare solamente quando è autorizzato a farlo da tutti i Paesi membri.
Ha sempre straparlato, ha sempre buttato benzina sul fuoco, è sempre stato il ventriloquo di qualcun altro

Lloyd Austin, segretario di Stato per la Difesa statunitense, ha manifestato qual è la soluzione finale per lui e quindi ridurre Putin all'impotenza militare. *
*Gli Stati Uniti, in particolare a Joe Biden, non hanno mai pronunciato la parola negoziato"*


----------



## Victorss (10 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non un bel discorso. Alimenta la visione bianco/nera della faccenda, che a mio parere sarebbe da evitare.
> 
> Ma ormai è evidente che quanto successo prima di febbraio è completamente da cancellare, non si sa il perché.
> 
> Facciamo una cosa, partiamo da oggi, quindi dimmi dove stai schierato e perché. Sempre se ti va.


Ma non è assolutamente vero che quanto successo prima di febbraio è da cancellare. Questa è la narrazione di chi vuole a tutti i costi cercare di difendere o semi giustificare l operato dei Russi. Non solo sono ben consapevole delle colpe che hanno gli ucraini per alcune delle cose successe in Donbass in questi anni, ritengo pure gli americani un popolo di buzzurri guerrafondai, l americano medio è di un ignoranza senza pari anche perché il loro tessuto sociale è "ignorante".
Dopotutto fino a 50 anni fa si sparavano a mezzogiorno coi Revolver perché mi hai rubato un cavallo.
Questo non toglie che in questo momento come fu durante la guerra fredda ci sono due grandi schieramenti: le democrazie occidentali con tutti i loro problemi e le loro contraddizioni vs i regimi totalitari come quello russo.
Se molti degli stati che sono stati sotto l influenza dell' ex unione sovietica vogliono entrare a far parte della più civilizzata unione Europea tu li biasimi? Se alcuni stati vogliono entrare nella NATO perché hanno un vicino di casa aggressivo che si fa le pippe al solo pensiero di riannetterle sotto il suo controllo come fatto con la Crimea nel 2014 in barba a qualsiasi regola del diritto internazionale tu li biasimi?
Per quanto mi riguarda io non ho alcun dubbio nel scegliere da quale parte stare. Se proprio devo stare sotto qualcuno meglio stare sotto gli Americani e l'Unione europea dove posso scrivere e dire liberamente che gli americani sono dei buzzurri ignoranti e pure di peggio se ho voglia, piuttosto che in uno stato dove avversari politici, giornalisti e attivisti vengono assassinati o farti scomparire.
Per noi Europei in questo momento la Russia e i paesi simili ad essa sono la minaccia, non gli Stati Uniti. E penso che il pensiero degli Ucraini fosse lo stesso, non vogliono essere conquistati dai Russi e regredire di 50 anni ma vogliono continuare a crescere economicamente come fatto negli ultimi anni e terminare il processo di "Europeizzazione". 
Cosa del tutto condivisibile per quanto mi riguarda.
A noi va bene che a farne le spese per mettere in chiaro a Putler qual è lo stile di vita che vogliamo continuare ad avere saranno soprattutto gli Ucraini che volenti o nolenti stanno combattendo anche per noi. Ecco perché li armiamo, in un certo senso li stiamo usando per difendere la pace e la democrazia in Europa.
Tralasciando che quando si dice "lasciamo l Ucraina ai russi e chi se ne frega" si fa un discorso completamente ignorante a livello economico, per l'Europa e per l occidente permettere che l 'Ucraina diventi uno stato schiavo dei Russi sarebbe disastroso a livello di business e commercio molto peggio che passare (se va male) un paio di mesi senza GAS. Senza pensare alle conseguenze geopolitiche e di equilibri internazionali.
Ora attendo con ansia altri "eh ma gli americani han fatto questo" "eh ma gli ucraini han fatto questo", "hanno stati gli yankee" "colpa di Zielinski".
Non me ne può fregare di meno, sono Europeo e il mio stile di vita lo voglio difendere, non ho alcuna intenzione di favorire in nessun modo regimi totalitari aggressivi che nel 2022 invadono altri stati AL FINE DI CONQUISTARLI. Saltasse in aria il Cremlino con dentro Putin in questo istante tirerei un sospiro di sollievo.
Questo è dove sto schierato e perché.


----------



## Albijol (10 Ottobre 2022)

Cmq alla fine, tolta una decina di morti, non sono stati fatti danni gravi. Le autorità ucraine hanno affermato che ripristineranno l'elettricità dove è venuta a mancare entro domani.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non penso sia così semplice
> innanzitutto togli la Marina americana, perchè la Russia praticamente via mare è tagliata fuori dalla Turchia quindi non usa il suo potenziale marittimo se non la base di Sebastopoli.
> poi spiega come muovi milioni di soldati in un altro paese e tanto altro ancora
> gli Stati Uniti sono favoriti da avere basi in giro per il mondo, oltre al fatto che spendono molto più degli altri in relazione al PIL



Non è tagliata fuori per niente. Nel mar nero la Russia ha una base navale importante ma non la più grande. La maggiorparte delle navi sono nei porti nord della Russia verso il baltico e poi ce la Siria per il mediterraneo.


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Restate on topic. Non replicate ai flamer. Limitatevi a segnalare.

Se continuate, chiudiamo e banniamo.*


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

comunque ridicoli al pd che ora all'opposizione si mettono a fare manifestazioni per pace in giro
erano i più assetati da guerra con Draghi
adesso vogliono assorbire il voto andato a M5s o altrove di sinistra, perchè ora Meloni sarà costretta a fare quello che faceva Draghi più o meno

fino all'ultimo giorno di governo trombato alle elezioni puntano a mandare armi...nessun altro paese fa questo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma non è assolutamente vero che quanto successo prima di febbraio è da cancellare. Questa è la narrazione di chi vuole a tutti i costi cercare di difendere o semi giustificare l operato dei Russi. Non solo sono ben consapevole delle colpe che hanno gli ucraini per alcune delle cose successe in Donbass in questi anni, ritengo pure gli americani un popolo di buzzurri guerrafondai, l americano medio è di un ignoranza senza pari anche perché il loro tessuto sociale è "ignorante".
> Dopotutto fino a 50 anni fa si sparavano a mezzogiorno coi Revolver perché mi hai rubato un cavallo.
> Questo non toglie che in questo momento come fu durante la guerra fredda ci sono due grandi schieramenti: le democrazie occidentali con tutti i loro problemi e le loro contraddizioni vs i regimi totalitari come quello russo.
> Se molti degli stati che sono stati sotto l influenza dell' ex unione sovietica vogliono entrare a far parte della più civilizzata unione Europea tu li biasimi? Se alcuni stati vogliono entrare nella NATO perché hanno un vicino di casa aggressivo che si fa le pippe al solo pensiero di riannetterle sotto il suo controllo come fatto con la Crimea nel 2014 in barba a qualsiasi regola del diritto internazionale tu li biasimi?
> ...



Bastava anche meno. 

Ti rispondo brevemente e senza fare la filastrocca.

L'Ucraina poteva intraprendere un percorso meno polarizzato (e forse forzato, chissà da chi). Non è oblligatorio stare con la UE e la NATO, che non aveva nessuna ragione di esistere dopo il 1989. Poteva restare neutrale e non diventare smaccatamente filo-occidentale.

Poi con il passare del tempo le cose si sarebbero normalizzate, invece mi sembra che ci sia una gran voglia di fare casino, da ambo le parti, e non con grande lungimiranza, né sobrietà. Adesso siamo regrediti alla guerra fredda, e non mi sento di incolpare solo i russi.


----------



## mabadi (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei più di nulla, dopo che è venuto fuori che mezzo dipartimento Nato in Italia si trombava quella spia russa.


Mi avevi incuriosito e sono andato a vedere le foto. (magari non rendono) Mahhh.... mi credevo. Mi hai ucciso il sogno della spia russa (per intenderci stille Sasha Luss). Ci accontentiamo verbamente di poco.


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bastava anche meno.
> 
> Ti rispondo brevemente e senza fare la filastrocca.
> 
> ...


Poteva o doveva? E se doveva, perchè?


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> E penso che il pensiero degli Ucraini fosse lo stesso, non vogliono essere conquistati dai Russi e regredire di 50 anni ma vogliono continuare a crescere economicamente come fatto negli ultimi anni e terminare il processo di "Europeizzazione".


la pensione in Ucraina è da fame, lo stipendio medio è molto basso e i sindacati sono inesistenti per cui i lavoratori non hanno praticamente diritti specialmente nel ramo privato.
rivoltano la Costituzione a piacimento, si arricchiscono i soliti noti, la corruzione è endemica, in politica ci sono anche criminali o finanziatori criminali
i giornalisti che fanno inchieste scomode spariscono o muoiono.
1/3 vive nei villaggi, se non hai l'auto devi sperare che passi l'autobus per non essere tagliato fuori dai trasporti.
sono molto simili alla Russia senza Putin, altro che europeizzazione...hanno anche le stesse problematiche sociali: uomini violenti e alcolisti che vivono molto meno della media occidentale, divorzi a iosa, carenza di natalità, emigrazione


----------



## Victorss (10 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bastava anche meno.
> 
> Ti rispondo brevemente e senza fare la filastrocca.
> 
> ...


Capisco il tuo discorso ma io non mi arrogo il diritto di decidere cosa poteva e non poteva fare uno stato sovrano della sua politica estera.
Se l Ucraina si trova meglio coi valori occidentali ed europei ha tutto il diritto di perseguire i suoi interessi.
Eventualmente si poteva fare pressioni serie per un tavolo diplomatico, non occupare parti di altri stati o invadere con l esercito al fine di conquistare sicuramente. La ritengo una cosa, nel 2022, totalmente inaccettabile.
Io non incolpo nessuno, semplicemente la situazione è questa e nel mezzo non si può stare per motivi economici, geopolitici e strategici.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La Russia fino ad oggi ha scherzato. In ogni caso, azzi loro (russoucraini). Pensiamo a noi...



Stai scherzando vero? Sei serio??? 

Quando si parla di risse per strada tutti a dire "meglio non interferire, farai gli affari propri" anche poi viene ammazzato un povero innocente come Willy Monteiro. 

Sulla guerra Ucraina/Russia magicamente tutti la pensano diversamente "Fatti loro? Ma davvero? Ma come vi permettete" e bla bla bla. 

Solita mentalità che lascia il tempo che trova


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh dai, non è che la Russia si stia dimostrando poi chissà quale grande potenza. Concordo con chi dice che senza atomica sarebbero uno staterello senza ambizioni. Uno scontro con la nato non possono reggerlo. Se poi diciamo che non si stanno impegnando, ci può stare, ma manco la nato sta facendo poi chissà cosa…
> Vlad lo psicotico vive in un mondo si stampo urss sconnesso dalla realtà e non ha fatto bene i calcoli…



Non sono molto d'accordo, o meglio,in parte.
Come esercito mi aspettavo molto meglio, anzi, come armamento. Non ho capito perchè nelle loro armi non sono previsti droni, nel 2022  

Però ricordiamoci che la Russia dopo 48h stava già a Kiev.
E la NATO sta facendo, eccome se sta facendo.
Senza i satelliti, aerei spia, informazioni di intelligence, miliardate di armi/dollari, connessione garantita grazie a starlink,formazione avanzata per i soldati, l'ucraina sarebbe già russa da qualche mese.
Già solo con le informazioni di intelligence si può indirizzare una guerra


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Ottobre 2022)

I guerrafondai che sostengono uno tra Putin o Zelensky devono capire che in guerra chi attacca deve aspettarsi un contrattacco. Così come è legittima difesa quella di Zelensky, lo è anche quella di oggi da parte della Russia.

Finché non si negozierà e si continuerà ad armare l'Ucraina sarà solo una strage senza fine


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la pensione in Ucraina è da fame, lo stipendio medio è molto basso e i sindacati sono inesistenti per cui i lavoratori non hanno praticamente diritti specialmente nel ramo privato.
> rivoltano la Costituzione a piacimento, si arricchiscono i soliti noti, la corruzione è endemica, in politica ci sono anche criminali o finanziatori criminali
> i giornalisti che fanno inchieste scomode spariscono o muoiono.
> 1/3 vive nei villaggi, se non hai l'auto devi sperare che passi l'autobus per non essere tagliato fuori dai trasporti.
> sono molto simili alla Russia senza Putin, altro che europeizzazione...hanno anche le stesse problematiche sociali: uomini violenti e alcolisti che vivono molto meno della media occidentale, divorzi a iosa, carenza di natalità, emigrazione


Sono pur sempre una costola russa…stessa gente che però ora viene santificata come se fosse la miglior nazione della terra….una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta, altro che europeizzazione..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo, o meglio,in parte.
> Come esercito mi aspettavo molto meglio, anzi, come armamento. Non ho capito perchè nelle loro armi non sono previsti droni, nel 2022
> 
> Però ricordiamoci che la Russia dopo 48h stava già a Kiev.
> ...


Si ma fatto sta che sono indietro anni luce rispetto alla nato. Erano arrivati a Kiev dopo 48h e poi se no sono scappati con la coda tra le gambe….
Non sono in grado di piegare una nazione di zotici con un esercito infimo e ok i cheat armi/soldi infiniti che usa lucraina..però certo non stanno facendo grandi cose.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Poteva o doveva? E se doveva, perchè?





Victorss ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma io non mi arrogo il diritto di decidere cosa poteva e non poteva fare uno stato sovrano della sua politica estera.
> Se l Ucraina si trova meglio coi valori occidentali ed europei ha tutto il diritto di perseguire i suoi interessi.
> Eventualmente si poteva fare pressioni serie per un tavolo diplomatico, non occupare parti di altri stati o invadere con l esercito al fine di conquistare sicuramente. La ritengo una cosa, nel 2022, totalmente inaccettabile.
> Io non incolpo nessuno, semplicemente la situazione è questa e nel mezzo non si può stare per motivi economici, geopolitici e strategici.



Io non mi arrogo un bel niente.

Semplicemente riconosco che è stata fatta una minkiata colossale nel volere espandere la sfera di influenza occidentale ladove prima c'era l'URSS. Sono percorsi che richiedono tempo e pazienza.

Voi (generalizzo) invece credete che si possa spostare l'interruttore. Non è così, altrimenti potrei andare in un campo rom, lasciare tutto incostudito e pretendere di ritrovare ogni cosa, reclamando il furto.

E' diverso il potere o il dovere ideale dalla realtà dei fatti. E noi siamo nelle medesime condizioni, non possiamo sottrarci al potere di influenza degli USA, ma guardacaso nessuno inveisce perché non c'è la volontà e la forza. Il fatto di stare meglio sotto gli ammerigani, perché c'hanno il rock'n'roll e la coccacola, è una mera opinione di convenienza. Non si può adesso scaricare la frustrazione sulla faccenda ucraina/russia, pretendendo che Davide abbia la meglio su Golia.

E se non si vuole riconoscere questi semplici fatti, allora non c'è margine. Non si tratta di parteggiare, si tratta di valutare quale è stata la storia.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la pensione in Ucraina è da fame, lo stipendio medio è molto basso e i sindacati sono inesistenti per cui i lavoratori non hanno praticamente diritti specialmente nel ramo privato.
> rivoltano la Costituzione a piacimento, si arricchiscono i soliti noti, la corruzione è endemica, in politica ci sono anche criminali o finanziatori criminali
> i giornalisti che fanno inchieste scomode spariscono o muoiono.
> 1/3 vive nei villaggi, se non hai l'auto devi sperare che passi l'autobus per non essere tagliato fuori dai trasporti.
> sono molto simili alla Russia senza Putin, altro che europeizzazione...hanno anche le stesse problematiche sociali: uomini violenti e alcolisti che vivono molto meno della media occidentale, divorzi a iosa, carenza di natalità, emigrazione


un po di verità ogni tanto


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque per la storia "perché non si trasferiscono?".... perché dovrebbero. Sotto Stalin e Kruscev sei milioni di polacchi sono stati cacciati dalle loro terre. Adesso ne rimangono due e il governo con la bava alla bocca.....li ha cancellati dal censo (sono solo centomila)....idem per le persecuzioni dei russofoni.....hanno blaterato di ucrainizzazione forzata quando neanche pagano lo stipendio ai dipendenti pubblici.
È una repubblica delle banane. Dei nazisti moderni seri affiderebbero qualcosa a delle zecche tatuate che impugnano il fucile al contrario come gli azov?
Anche per questo motivo le rivolte ci sono ora: il paese non esiste e come collante c'era l'unione sovietica, adesso la polveriera è saltata e tenere l'Ucraina unita è come combattere a fianco della Serbia per impedire a croati e sloveni di diventare indipendenti.
Che poi ne beneficiano pure gli ucraini: meglio un'ucraina piccola popolata da solo ucraini che una grande con presidente russo per fingere di accontentare tutti.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I guerrafondai che sostengono uno tra Putin o Zelensky devono capire che in guerra chi attacca deve aspettarsi un contrattacco. Così come è legittima difesa quella di Zelensky, lo è anche quella di oggi da parte della Russia.


Non scherziamo, dai. La Russia è l’aggressore, l’Ucraina è l’aggredito. Non esiste legittima difesa per lo Stato aggressore. 
Che poi nell’esercizio della legittima difesa anche gli ucraini abbiano commesso violazioni del diritto internazionale è evidente, ma le azioni militari dello Stato aggressore non sono MAI legittime perché non è legittima la guerra stessa che ha iniziato.
Poi si possono fare tutte le analisi di questo sul per come e il perché, ma una cosa deve restare ferma: Russia aggressore, Ucraina aggredita.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non mi arrogo un bel niente.
> 
> Semplicemente riconosco che è stata fatta una minkiata colossale nel volere espandere la sfera di influenza occidentale ladove prima c'era l'URSS. Sono percorsi che richiedono tempo e pazienza.


Secondo questo ragionamento, anche gli USA non avevano tutti i torti nelle varie guerre che hanno portato avanti: si sono mossi militarmente sempre e soltanto quando qualcuno ha cercato di espandersi ove c’era la loro sfera d’influenza o avevano interessi economici.
Se condanni gli USA senza se e senza ma, e io sono d’accordissimo nel farlo, non puoi usare i se e i ma con la Russia.


----------



## Djici (10 Ottobre 2022)

Più di 90 missili mandati per lo più su civili... Quando l'Ucraina aveva fatto saltare un ponte di grande importanza logistica per la Russia. E mi tocca leggere che e pure normale che reagisca così .

santo cielo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, dai. La Russia è l’aggressore, l’Ucraina è l’aggredito. Non esiste legittima difesa per lo Stato aggressore.
> Che poi nell’esercizio della legittima difesa anche gli ucraini abbiano commesso violazioni del diritto internazionale è evidente, ma le azioni militari dello Stato aggressore non sono MAI legittime perché non è legittima la guerra stessa che ha iniziato.
> Poi si possono fare tutte le analisi di questo sul per come e il perché, ma una cosa deve restare ferma: Russia aggressore, Ucraina aggredita.


Se l'Ucraina fa saltare un ponte in Russia senza aspettarsi rappresaglia, auguri


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Il problema più grosso dell'Ucraina, ad oggi, é il cocainomane, voglia o non voglia é così, stop


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Ottobre 2022)

una guerra per prendersi 100 mila km quadrati? di territori da aggiungere ai 17 e passa milioni del territorio russo Mamma mia che Boomers rimasti all'era Napoleonica.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Il problema principale è che uno stato, permettetemi, *TUTORE*, della sicurezza mondiale, come la Russia, dotata di armi nucleari, non dovrebbe combattere guerre GRATUITE e di conquista.
Non deve e basta, il fatto stesso che abbia cominciato è gravissimo.

Quando hanno attacco la Cecenia avevano le loro motivazioni, quando gli Usa vanno in giro a far le loro guerre, hanno sempre una motivazione.

La Russia in Ucraina, manco si è degnata di portare una provetta fake con dentro armi chimiche, nulla.

Dopo mesi non abbiamo ancora capito se il problema di Putin sia l' occidente in generale, se siano gli Usa, se sia il Donbass, se sia la Nato, se sia il battaglione Azov, se sia il nazismo ucraino, se sia Zelensky.... ogni giorno la versione cambia.
Ma nessuno l'ha notato questo?

Non è una guerra come le altre, questo è un tizio che è partito senza ragione ad oscurare il futuro di tutti.
Roba che non si vedeva da un secolo.

Non doveva farlo, ma non per dire l' ovvio, proprio la Russia in quanto Russia non doveva dare il via ad una roba del genere, perchè tornare indietro sarà durissima, e dal rispolvero delle armi nucleari spero sia possibile invece farlo, ma dubito.

Da sta guerra nessuno uscirà vincitore, sicuramente non la Russia.

Il problema è che Mady Vlady non voglia portarci a fondo con lui.


----------



## Djici (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema principale è che uno stato, permettetemi, *TUTORE*, della sicurezza mondiale, come la Russia, dotata di armi nucleari, non dovrebbe combattere guerra GRATUITE e di conquista.
> Non deve e basta, il fatto stesso che abbia cominciato è gravissimo.
> 
> Quando hanno attacco la Cecenia avevano le loro motivazioni, quando gli Usa vanno in giro a far le loro guerre, hanno sempre una motivazione.
> ...


Si vede come tu la faccia troppo semplice.
Il problema e che un presidente (buono o no che sia).non abbia accettato che il suo paese diventi una provincia della Russia 

Che poi queste cose fossero successe in Italia, il Draghi di turno che avrebbe accettato di diventare parte della Francia (esempio a caso) sarebbe insultato giorno e notte e si sarebbe chiesto che fosse appeso a testa in giu in mezzo alla piazza per alto tradimento della patria


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema principale è che uno stato, permettetemi, *TUTORE*, della sicurezza mondiale, come la Russia, dotata di armi nucleari, non dovrebbe combattere guerra GRATUITE e di conquista.
> Non deve e basta, il fatto stesso che abbia cominciato è gravissimo.
> 
> Quando hanno attacco la Cecenia avevano le loro motivazioni, quando gli Usa vanno in giro a far le loro guerre, hanno sempre una motivazione.
> ...


Non c'è nessun interesse.. come ho già detto tantissime volte. Ci friggiamo tutti il cervello per capire i motivi dietro a questa guerra.. esperti che provano ad entrare nella testa dello Zio Putin.

La verità, come sempre sostengo (secondo il mio punto di vista), bisogna tornare agli esperti classici (Hobbes, Locke, Machiavelli.. ) loro si che ci hanno capito tutto. A Putin interessa solo il potere, questa guerra aveva come scopo iniziale di far fuori subito lucraina e finire nei libri di storia. ATTTENZIONE non dico che è pazzo, ma che quando stai in quella sedia per 20 e passa anni poi fai i conti del "qualcosa devo fare per essere ricordato".
Certo magari c'è anche la questione geopolitica ecc. ma secondo me tutte quelle cose si potevano benissimo risolvere in via diplomatica.
Se guardiamo la storia imperatori romani, re regine dittori e presidenti.. persino ste guerre americane "per cucciarci il petriolio" sono motivi che ci possono stare ma non centrali.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun interesse.. come ho già detto tantissime volte. Ci friggiamo tutti il cervello per capire i motivi dietro a questa guerra.. esperti che provano ad entrare nella testa dello Zio Putin.
> 
> La verità, come sempre sostengo (secondo il mio punto di vista), bisogna tornare agli esperti classici (Hobbes, Locke, Machiavelli.. ) loro si che ci hanno capito tutto. A Putin interessa solo il potere, questa guerra aveva come scopo iniziale di far fuori subito lucraina e finire nei libri di storia. ATTTENZIONE non dico che è pazzo, ma che quando stai in quella sedia per 20 e passa anni poi fai i conti del "qualcosa devo fare per essere ricordato".
> Certo magari c'è anche la questione geopolitica ecc. ma secondo me tutte quelle cose si potevano benissimo risolvere in via diplomatica.
> Se guardiamo la storia imperatori romani, re regine dittori e presidenti.. persino ste guerre americane "per cucciarci il petriolio" sono motivi che ci possono stare ma non centrali.


Si, penso anche io ci sia un bel po' di vero in quanto dici, e decisivo, per quanto sta accadendo.


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2022)

Non sono sicuro che pacificamente si risolve qualcosa. I polacchi chiedono la stessa cosa dei russofoni da 70 anni ma non hanno ottenuto nulla e sono la maggioranza nella parte ovest.
In Donbass i ribelli hanno pure cacciato da praticamente tutti i centri gli ucraini....risultato che Donetsk è sotto assedio ininterrottamente dal 2014 con zero riconoscimento ucraino che manda orde dopo orde a sbattere la testa contro il muro....e la guerra civile perenne fa comodo per vincere le elezioni...avete presente Hamas?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema principale è che uno stato, permettetemi, *TUTORE*, della sicurezza mondiale, come la Russia, dotata di armi nucleari, non dovrebbe combattere guerre GRATUITE e di conquista.
> Non deve e basta, il fatto stesso che abbia cominciato è gravissimo.
> 
> Quando hanno attacco la Cecenia avevano le loro motivazioni, *quando gli Usa vanno in giro a far le loro guerre*, hanno sempre una motivazione.
> ...


La guerra in Iraq è stata una dei più grandi fail/tragedie mai viste. Dai...


----------



## gabri65 (10 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo questo ragionamento, anche gli USA non avevano tutti i torti nelle varie guerre che hanno portato avanti: si sono mossi militarmente sempre e soltanto quando qualcuno ha cercato di espandersi ove c’era la loro sfera d’influenza o avevano interessi economici.



E con quale diritto fanno 'ste guerre? Se uno ha interessi economici, è giusto che faccia una guerra?

Gli USA non si possono permettere di stabilire ciò che è bene e ciò che è male. Idem per la Russia.

A parte che lo stile USA è rovesciare un governo per metterne uno fantoccio, così non c'è la parvenza di combattimenti armati e passano da buoni samaritani.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Se condanni gli USA senza se e senza ma, e io sono d’accordissimo nel farlo, non puoi usare i se e i ma con la Russia.



E dove avrei usato i se e i ma, scusa. Ho mai scritto che la Russia ha fatto bene ad attaccare?

L'impressione è che non leggete i post, basta che abbiate la sensazione che uno non si straccia le vesti per il blocco occidentale e subito parte la bambola della condanna al pensiero non-mainstream.

E' stata fatta una catzata in precedenza, lo ridico per la milionesima volta. La NATO e gli USA hanno marcato male, inutile che insistete con tante fesserie. A questo è seguita la reazione della Russia, deprecabile e prevedibile.

Adesso ci godiamo lo spettacolo, possibilmente rimettendoci più di tutti, insieme ai caduti ed ai cittadini che subiscono. Fine della storia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Finito briefing ora.
Si parla insistentemente di un intervento militare polacco contro la Bielorussia (ovviamente non interverrebbe in solido la NATO) in queste ore.
Già uscito l alert che ordina ai polacchi di lasciare immediatamente il paese.
Credo abbiano posto l ultimatum: se la Bielorussia entra in Ucraina, i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia
A mio parere sviluppo possibile ma ad oggi improbabile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finito briefing ora.
> Si parla insistentemente di un intervento militare polacco contro la Bielorussia (ovviamente non interverrebbe in solido la NATO) in queste ore.
> Già uscito l alert che ordina ai polacchi di lasciare immediatamente il paese.
> Credo abbiano posto l ultimatum: se la Bielorussia entra in Ucraina, i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia
> A mio parere sviluppo possibile ma ad oggi improbabile



Sempre detto che questi polacchi sono minkioni forte.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finito briefing ora.
> Si parla insistentemente di un intervento militare polacco contro la Bielorussia (ovviamente non interverrebbe in solido la NATO) in queste ore.
> Già uscito l alert che ordina ai polacchi di lasciare immediatamente il paese.
> Credo abbiano posto l ultimatum: se la Bielorussia entra in Ucraina, i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia
> A mio parere sviluppo possibile ma ad oggi improbabile


Che è?

Il prequel della Terza Guerra Mondiale?


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

*La Germania consegnerà a breve la prima batteria IRIS-T all’Ucraina. Altre quattro seguiranno nelle prossime settimane. Il sistema è quanto di meglio la tecnologia occidentale possa offrire in termini di difesa aerea a breve raggio. L’Ucraina chiede anche sistemi antimissile.*

Sta cosa della consegna "postuma" è quanto di più stupido possa partorire la nato (così critico anche loro e siete contenti  ) . Consegnare sistemi di difesa DOPO che sono partiti i bombardamenti è una presa per il sedere,dai..


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finito briefing ora.
> Si parla insistentemente di un intervento militare polacco contro la Bielorussia (ovviamente non interverrebbe in solido la NATO) in queste ore.
> Già uscito l alert che ordina ai polacchi di lasciare immediatamente il paese.
> Credo abbiano posto l ultimatum: se la Bielorussia entra in Ucraina, i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia
> A mio parere sviluppo possibile ma ad oggi improbabile


ci manca solo che dobbiamo aiutare i polacchi a non prenderle...perchè non si aggiunge anche la Lituania...


----------



## Djici (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> *La Germania consegnerà a breve la prima batteria IRIS-T all’Ucraina. Altre quattro seguiranno nelle prossime settimane. Il sistema è quanto di meglio la tecnologia occidentale possa offrire in termini di difesa aerea a breve raggio. L’Ucraina chiede anche sistemi antimissile.*
> 
> Sta cosa della consegna "postuma" è quanto di più stupido possa partorire la nato (così critico anche loro e siete contenti  ) . Consegnare sistemi di difesa DOPO che sono partiti i bombardamenti è una presa per il sedere,dai..


Pensiero condivisibile. Ma così mostrano che noi non e che iniziamo con le mosse. Noi siamo sempre a rispondere ad azioni russe.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finito briefing ora.
> Si parla insistentemente di un intervento militare polacco contro la Bielorussia (ovviamente non interverrebbe in solido la NATO) in queste ore.
> Già uscito l alert che ordina ai polacchi di lasciare immediatamente il paese.
> Credo abbiano posto l ultimatum: se la Bielorussia entra in Ucraina, i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia
> A mio parere sviluppo possibile ma ad oggi improbabile


ok che Lukascecco mi pare bello scarso, ma i Polacchi se li sono fatti 2 conti sulle munizioni? quante nazioni dobbiamo foraggiare?


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pensiero condivisibile. Ma così mostrano che noi non e che iniziamo con le mosse. Noi siamo sempre a rispondere ad azioni russe.


Questi sono sistemi prettamente difensivi però, dai. Hanno mandato Himars come se non ci fosse un domani.. (dopo eoni, sia mai che finiva subito il conflitto  )


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> *La Germania consegnerà a breve la prima batteria IRIS-T all’Ucraina. Altre quattro seguiranno nelle prossime settimane. Il sistema è quanto di meglio la tecnologia occidentale possa offrire in termini di difesa aerea a breve raggio. L’Ucraina chiede anche sistemi antimissile.*
> 
> Sta cosa della consegna "postuma" è quanto di più stupido possa partorire la nato (così critico anche loro e siete contenti  ) . Consegnare sistemi di difesa DOPO che sono partiti i bombardamenti è una presa per il sedere,dai..


la consegna postuma è per allungare il brodo, l'indignazione usa per gli attentati autonomi ucraini è un altra cosa per allungare il brodo


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2022)

I polacchi avrebbero sacrosanto diritto di invadere anche se i bielorussi non attaccano: si tratta di riprendere territori appartenenti alla nato. Anzi non capisco perché un'eventuale invasione Bielorussia dell'ucraina possa essere un fattore....chissene degli ex ragazzi dei russi che hanno litigato con il proprio fidanzato.
Comunque ricordo che mentre gli ucraini davano man forte si russi durante l'invasione della Moldavia i bielorussi se ne fregano: unico paese in Europa a non avere partecipato a invasioni, nemmeno quelle targate onu.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ok che Lukascecco mi pare bello scarso, ma i Polacchi se li sono fatti 2 conti sulle munizioni? quante nazioni dobbiamo foraggiare?



Che gli frega delle munizioni, tanto alla prima bomba che gli cadrà in testa frigneranno chiedendo subito aiuto, proprio come il cocaiman ucraino  

Poi li si che inizierà veramente la III guerra mondiale, proprio come dice alexa, il 23 novembre 2022


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che gli frega delle munizioni, tanto alla prima bomba che gli cadrà in testa frigneranno chiedendo subito aiuto, proprio come il cocaiman ucraino
> 
> Poi li si che inizierà veramente la III guerra mondiale, proprio come dice alexa, il 23 novembre 2022


foraggiamo, foraggiamo tutti, quando toccherà a noi spareremo coi superliquidator (cinesi e senza acqua per la siccità)


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

ricapitoliamo.
i servizi ucraini armano un camion per danneggiare temporaneamente il ponte di Crimea e, non contenti, per due giorni fanno bullismo come quando è affondata la nave in primavera.
la Russia risponde ovviamente, praticamente attacco comunicato già dal giorno prima quando hanno fatto sapere del raduno del consiglio di sicurezza a Mosca con il nuovo generale responsabile dell'operazione speciale.
domani fanno un G7 di emergenza con l'ologramma ucraino in videoconferenza che chiederà altri aiuti militari, potrebbero cedere anche nazioni dubbiose come la Germania

alla luce di questo ci sono due ipotesi:

- a Kiev ci sono soggetti ucraini che decidono in autonomia da Zelensky e forse persino sfuggono agli Stati Uniti

- Zelensky ha sacrificato ancora una volta la sua gente e le loro proprietà private per avere più armi avanzate


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> foraggiamo, foraggiamo tutti, quando toccherà a noi spareremo coi superliquidator (cinesi e senza acqua per la siccità)



Utilizzeremo quella marina, così abbasseremo anche il livello del mare


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

bello questo servizio su rai3 al forum di San Pietroburgo: 130 paesi partecipanti, 691 contratti firmati, tutti i paesi non occidentali elogiano Putin per aver rotto il mondo unipolare americano


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

*interessante questa intervista esclusiva al capo negoziatore russo su rai3:*

*"Metà delegazione ucraina non aveva rapporti con Kiev, tutti parlavano russo.

Non le posso rivelare il contenuto della bozza, ma il 75% del documento è stato accettato dai delegati ucraini.*

*Poi ci hanno detto che avrebbero dovuto parlare con i partner occidentali prima di approvarlo

Sono stati gli occidentali a rifiutare il negoziato di pace"*


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bello questo servizio su rai3 al forum di San Pietroburgo: 130 paesi partecipanti, 691 contratti firmati, tutti i paesi non occidentali elogiano Putin per aver rotto il mondo unipolare americano


Embè, hai una vaga idea di quanto rosicano?

Non è che odiano l' occidente, guarda che vogliono solo diventarlo loro

E stai sicuro che loro non "tiferebbero" per noi, a parti invertite


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Finito briefing ora.
> Si parla insistentemente di un intervento militare polacco contro la Bielorussia (ovviamente non interverrebbe in solido la NATO) in queste ore.
> Già uscito l alert che ordina ai polacchi di lasciare immediatamente il paese.
> Credo abbiano posto l ultimatum: se la Bielorussia entra in Ucraina, i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia
> A mio parere sviluppo possibile ma ad oggi improbabile



Se i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia poi la Bielorussia può attaccare la Polonia. Poi la nato sarebbe obbligata a rispondere con lo scoppio ufficiale della tgm. Spero non facciano un cavolata del genere i polacchi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia poi la Bielorussia può attaccare la Polonia. Poi la nato sarebbe obbligata a rispondere con lo scoppio ufficiale della tgm. Spero non facciano un cavolata del genere i polacchi.


Non è così..


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

bella anche l'intervista al deputato più giovane della Duma, incaricato della nuova politica nazionalista patriottica.
a furia di attaccare la Russia in patria stanno creando il sentimento di accerchiamento come prima della guerra mondiale

Iacona rovina tutto il servizio in Russia con Ezio Mauro come "esperto"...è rimasto all'URSS come Sergio Romano


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

ora il servizio sui fanatici polacchi

si sono legati al dito l'aereo di stato caduto nel 2010 quando è stata spazzata via la classe politica, tranne Tusk che era già lì in Russia dove era diretto il volo.

complottismo 2.0 insomma come si dice oggi...

il partito che governa senza sosta del 2015 creato dal fratello del presidente ucciso

il ministero per la decomunistazione dal 2016


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bella anche l'intervista al deputato più giovane della Duma, incaricato della nuova politica nazionalista patriottica.
> a furia di attaccare la Russia in patria stanno creando il sentimento di accerchiamento come prima della guerra mondiale
> 
> Iacona rovina tutto il servizio in Russia con Ezio Mauro come "esperto"...è rimasto all'URSS come Sergio Romano



la sindrome da accerchiamento è la linfa vitale di Putin, la politica Russa vive di quello da 100 anni


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se i polacchi entrano in Bielorussia poi la Bielorussia può attaccare la Polonia. Poi la nato sarebbe obbligata a rispondere con lo scoppio ufficiale della tgm. Spero non facciano un cavolata del genere i polacchi.


L'art 5 non funziona così


----------



## Mika (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che questi polacchi sono minkioni forte.


Come scrissi a febbraio Polonia e Ucraina hanno un trattato di mutuo soccorso che la Polonia voleva esercitare già a febbraio ma che la NATO ha esortato di non esercitare per evitare qualcosa di molto grosso. Poi che facciano una boiata è palese ma non si sono svegliati oggi e han detto "Se la Bielorussia invade l'Ucraina allora invadiamo la Bielorussia".

Cmq qui si devono calmare tutti, occidente, Russia e paesi filorussi che ci vuole poco a fare saltare tutto.


----------



## Mika (10 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'art 5 non funziona così


Ammetti che anche senza l'intervento nato una guerra Ucraino-Polacco-Russo-Bielorusso è una situazione molto ma molto critica. Un qualcosa da evitare assolutamente. Diventerebbe praticamente una guerra dell'Est Europa roba da rievocare la guerra tra Russia-Prussia-Austria vs Confederazione Polacco-lituana del '600.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

la polonia deve stare a cuccia in ogni caso anche perchè ha un esercito ridicolo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come scrissi a febbraio Polonia e Ucraina hanno un trattato di mutuo soccorso che la Polonia voleva esercitare già a febbraio ma che la NATO ha esortato di non esercitare per evitare qualcosa di molto grosso. Poi che facciano una boiata è palese ma non si sono svegliati oggi e han detto "Se la Bielorussia invade l'Ucraina allora invadiamo la Bielorussia".
> 
> Cmq qui si devono calmare tutti, occidente, Russia e paesi filorussi che ci vuole poco a fare saltare tutto.



L'importante è che al primo missile ricevuto non richiedano l'intervento NATO, armi, munizioni, soldi e catzi e mazzi.
Se gli prudono così tanto le mani facciano pure da soli senza buttare nella mischia tutti gli altri.


----------



## Mika (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'importante è che al primo missile ricevuto non richiedano l'intervento NATO, armi, munizioni, soldi e catzi e mazzi.
> Se gli prudono così tanto le mani facciano pure da soli senza buttare nella mischia tutti gli altri.


In Polonia ci sono già 120.000 soldati NATO quindi. Basta un missile russo che colpisce per errore una base militare NATO in Polonia e si chiude tutto. La Polonia deve stare ferma e immobile.


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

ora servizio sulla Serbia, altro disastro occidentale

aziende e cittadini russi vanno là per sfuggire le sanzioni

*1.000 aziende e 50.000 russi

60 società di capitali aperte a distanza senza mai mettere piede in Serbia


Karic, l'uomo più ricco di Serbia:

"Negli ultimi 5 anni abbiamo migliorato molto la vita grazie al gas a poco prezzo da Mosca.

Nessun governo metterà mai le sanzioni, la gente scenderebbe nelle strade.

Non servono a nulla le sanzioni americane contro di me o altri imprenditori, sappiamo come evitarle.

Le abbiamo avute per vent'anni dopo la Jugoslavia"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> In Polonia ci sono già 120.000 soldati NATO quindi. Basta un missile russo che colpisce per errore una base militare NATO in Polonia e si chiude tutto. La Polonia deve stare ferma e immobile.



Si arrangiassero anche quei 120.000 della NATO  
Se la Polonia entra in guerra deve essere tutto a suo rischio e pericolo, anche perchè in caso di attacco polacco in bielorussia, l'arrivo di un missile russo è quotato 1.01.

P.S Se i 120.000 della nato non sloggiano vuol dire che stanno proprio cercando il casus belli


----------



## Mika (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si arrangiassero anche quei 120.000 della NATO
> Se la Polonia entra in guerra deve essere tutto a suo rischio e pericolo, anche perchè in caso di attacco polacco in bielorussia, l'arrivo di un missile russo è quotato 1.01.
> 
> P.S Se i 120.000 della nato non sloggiano vuol dire che stanno proprio cercando il casus belli


Ci sono anche soldati italiani tra quei 120.000 

La NATO non lascia 120.000 soldati (compresi di mezzi militari e logistica) in Polonia se entra in guerra contro la Bielorussia, li porta in Germania e Svezia. Proprio perché in caso di escalation non perde 120.000 soldati in un colpo solo.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Ottobre 2022)

Che angoscia sti video


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

fa impressione che al servizio sui polacchi erano tutti contro Putin e nel servizio sui serbi sono tutti pro Putin

*"Belgrado è stata bombardata quattro volte dagli occidentali, la Russia non l'ha mai fatto e noi li rispettiamo"*


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Ora anche i polacchi sono tutti nazisti guerrafondai, mentre Minsk fa bene a supportare Putin. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, ma quello che si legge qui è esilarante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ora anche i polacchi sono tutti nazisti guerrafondai, mentre Minsk fa bene a supportare Putin. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, ma quello che si legge qui è esilarante.



Anche sperare nell''ingresso in guerra della Polonia (paese NATO, a differenza dell'ucraina) è parecchio esilarante 
Certo che il mondo è parecchio strano


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora il servizio sui fanatici polacchi
> 
> si sono legati al dito l'aereo di stato caduto nel 2010 quando è stata spazzata via la classe politica, tranne Tusk che era già lì in Russia dove era diretto il volo.
> 
> ...


Io ricordo ancora i servizi del tg dell'epoca "Il falco antirusso Donald Tusk" dicevano quando era presidente dell'europarlamento. E come Obama e gli altri leader si sono rifiutati di partecipare ai funerali del presidente. La narrazione cambia....


----------



## JDT (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche sperare nell''ingresso in guerra della Polonia (paese NATO, a differenza dell'ucraina) è parecchio esilarante
> Certo che il mondo è parecchio strano


Questo l'hai inventato tu di sana pianta, mentre su Polonia e Bielorussia ci sono due pagine di commenti .  .

Nessun problema, mi fermo qua, altri lidi sono più "neutri", qui devo parlare di Milan (e ho paura che domani ci sarà molto da scrivere..)


----------



## Andris (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ora anche i polacchi sono tutti nazisti guerrafondai, mentre Minsk fa bene a supportare Putin. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, ma quello che si legge qui è esilarante.


no i polacchi già da diversi anni per legge possono perseguire chi associa il nazismo alla loro nazione, sostanzialmente loro non hanno mai collaborato con le dittature ma sono tutti vittime del male esterno.
questa è la versione ufficiale di stato, hanno riscritto la storia con la legge in anni recenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Questo l'hai inventato tu di sana pianta, mentre su Polonia e Bielorussia ci sono due pagine di commenti .  .
> 
> Nessun problema, mi fermo qua, altri lidi sono più "neutri", qui devo parlare di Milan (e ho paura che domani ci sarà molto da scrivere..)



Cosa avrei inventato? 
Ci sono 2 pagine di commenti forse perchè russia e bielorussia possono fare come vogliono, non essendo legate da alcun vincolo, mentre una polonia in guerra sarebbe il preludio dell'ingresso in guerra diretto della nato. Forse è...forse


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ora anche i polacchi sono tutti nazisti guerrafondai, mentre Minsk fa bene a supportare Putin. Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, ma quello che si legge qui è esilarante.


Non é esilarante.
É vergognoso per non dire altro.

E mi taccio perché non riesco ad argomentare oltre senza rischiare il Ban.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche se facendo esplodere quel ponte provochi i morti di persone innocenti?


Le linee logistiche sono obiettivi militari, cioè ma avete almeno mai aperto un libro di storia? Ma come si fanno a dire certe cose? 

Cioè ma poi ci si scandalizza per un ponte quando i russi hanno letteralmente raso al suolo delle Città provocando la morte di centinaia di civili?

Ma veramente?!


----------



## Mika (11 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le linee logistiche sono obiettivi militari, cioè ma avete almeno mai aperto un libro di storia? Ma come si fanno a dire certe cose?
> 
> Cioè ma poi ci si scandalizza per un ponte quando i russi hanno letteralmente raso al suolo delle Città provocando la morte di centinaia di civili?
> 
> Ma veramente?!


"La Russia è il bene, la NATO e l'Ucraina sono il male". Poi chi lo pensa sarà il primo a scappare in caso di una invasione russa dell'Italia.


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo Forbes l attacco di ieri è costato 400 milioni di dollari...e cosa ha risolto? 12 morti, elettricità fuori uso per qualche ora/giorno e stop. Non pensiate che la Russia navighi nell'oro. A inizio guerra avevano 640 milardi di dollari di tesoretto in valute estere, 330 sono stati congelati in banche estere, ad oggi il sito delle finaze russo scrive che ora hanno 540 miliardi. 540-330=210 miliardi di dollari rimasti. Finiti quelli il rublo (che vale ZERO all'estero) si svaluterà come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## sunburn (11 Ottobre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè ma poi ci si scandalizza per un ponte quando i russi hanno letteralmente raso al suolo delle Città provocando la morte di centinaia di civili?


Come ho già scritto, mi sembra che talvolta ci si dimentichi del dato di partenza: Russia aggressore, Ucraina aggredito.
Questo fa tutta la differenza del Mondo. Qualunque azione militare russa, anche se diretta a colpire quelli che sarebbero obiettivi militari legittimi, è illegittima perché illegittima è la guerra che ha iniziato. La azioni militari ucraine vanno valutate caso per caso perché l’Ucraina ha il diritto di difendersi dall’aggressore.
Questo non lo dico io, ma sono le regole sancite e sottoscritte anche dalla Russia.


----------



## sunburn (11 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E con quale diritto fanno 'ste guerre? Se uno ha interessi economici, è giusto che faccia una guerra?
> 
> Gli USA non si possono permettere di stabilire ciò che è bene e ciò che è male. Idem per la Russia.
> 
> ...


Eppure, quando si parla delle porcate USA, non mi sembra si parli, ad esempio, della ‘catzata” di Saddam Hussein. E quella fu molto peggio dei tentativi NATO di tirare a sé l’Ucraina perché l’antecedente fu un illegittimo utilizzo della forza armata da parte dell’Iraq in un’area in cui gli USA avevano più volte dichiarato che avrebbero fatto ricorso all’intervento militare per tutelare loro interessi vitali.
In generale, tra l’opinione pubblica italiana mai nessuno ha detto “eh poverini gli USA, sono stati provocati”, cosa che invece ho sentito più volte in riferimento alla guerra di aggressione intrapresa dalla Russia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Possibile che ci arrivi anche Di Battista?
Cioè..... Di Battista!!! 

".._le dichiarazioni folli dei politici europei, i più folli! Anche gli americani stanno lanciando qualche segnale a zelesky"_


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> la polonia deve stare a cuccia in ogni caso anche perchè ha un esercito ridicolo



24esimo esercito mondiale, circa al livello di quello Ucraino, con armi e dottrine NATO, meglio di Svezia e Sud Africa che scarsi non sono.
Non diciamo inesattezze, sono un esercito preparato e ben motivato, tra i migliori della fascia "media" della NATO.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eppure, quando si parla delle porcate USA, non mi sembra si parli, ad esempio, della ‘catzata” di Saddam Hussein. E quella fu molto peggio dei tentativi NATO di tirare a sé l’Ucraina perché l’antecedente fu un illegittimo utilizzo della forza armata da parte dell’Iraq in un’area in cui gli USA avevano più volte dichiarato che avrebbero fatto ricorso all’intervento militare per tutelare loro interessi vitali.
> In generale, tra l’opinione pubblica italiana mai nessuno ha detto “eh poverini gli USA, sono stati provocati”, cosa che invece ho sentito più volte in riferimento alla guerra di aggressione intrapresa dalla Russia.



Bah.

Sempre i soliti discorsi, non se ne esce.

Ma chi ha mai difeso Saddam Hussein?

Piuttosto, invece di farmi continuamente giustificare come se fossi io quello che sbaglia per default, rispondi tu e dimmi come mai non riusciamo ad uscire dall'egemonia degli USA, che decide il bello e il cattivo tempo.

Ma si è mai visto sulla faccia della terra l'arroganza con la quale fanno dichiaraziani per le elezioni? Che naturalmente mica sono il vero guinzaglio che abbiamo, quelle sono solo parole buttate lì. Metti qualcuno di non gradito a guidare il paese e vedi che mazzate ti arrivano.

I paesi del patto di Varsavia sono usciti dall'egemonia dei "cattivi" URSS, a meno di questo episodio dell'Ucraina che ha ovviamente esagerato e sulla quale ci sono pregressi pesanti. Dimmi tu un paese che è uscito dall'egemonia dei "buoni" USA.

Ah, giusto, ma sotto gli USA si sta bene, ci fanno scrivere le puttanate sul forum e metà del paese campa a sbafo dell'altra metà, che bello.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Noi avevamo avvertito.*



Chi non capisce, chi non ci arriva, va in freezer. Tolleranza a -100.


----------

